# XTAR - CES 2014 - VP2 charger



## __philippe (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder whether *XTAR* will pleasantly surprise their customers with brand-new, unheard-of *chargers models *during CES 2014 (from 7-10 Jan), or merely display their most recent models, currently part of the official chargers lineup, such as the *SP1* (released 31/12/2013), *MC1 *(16/12/2013) and *MC0 *(5/12/2013) ?

Anyone willing to speculate on brand-new releases ?

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## __philippe (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: XTAR - CES 2014*

Never mind speculations...

Here are some interesting fresh tidbits about forthcoming *2014 XTAR chargers models*, straight from the horse's mouth 
(Xtar "Marketing Department's mouth, actually...), recently posted on CPFMarketplace Manufacturer's corner:


_OK, here is warm-up information for 2014: 
*
VP2
*Another XTAR VP1 plus USB output which could charge large size battery.
*
MC2
*XTAR Two channels Charger with Voltage options

AND SO ON...

We need to test for thousands of times to release to the market. Hope you like them.
More from our website.
_

I am especially intrigued by the *VP2 *and wondering about additional new features added to improve upon the current VP1;
(such as a Charge Termination LED, perhaps ?)
Have asked XTAR for full specs with pictures...we'll see...

Stay tuned...

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## __philippe (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: XTAR - CES 2014*

And now Ladies and Gentlemen, ....a roll of drum, please...

Here is a *VP2* sneak preview picture, specs included, to whet your appetite...

Notice the two new little red LED's ? :thumbsup:
Release expected around end-January 2014







More to come soon...

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## tobrien (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: XTAR - CES 2014*

oh man, the VP2 will have LiFePO4 and standard 4.2v _and_ 4.35 volt charging capabilities? nice!


----------



## XJP5 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: XTAR - CES 2014*



__philippe said:


> And now Ladies and Gentlemen, ....a roll of drum, please...
> 
> Here is a *VP2* sneak preview picture, specs included, to whet your appetite...
> 
> ...







Great News Philippe. I was just looking to buy a new Xtar charger, but I I'll wait and see if they release this VP2 in a few weeks. I need 18650 & 26650 charging capability. This seems to be just what I was hoping for. :thumbsup:


----------



## ToneDeath (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: XTAR - CES 2014*



tobrien said:


> oh man, the VP2 will have LiFePO4 and standard 4.2v _and_ 4.35 volt charging capabilities? nice!



Where do you see that LiFePO4 are supported?


----------



## HKJ (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: XTAR - CES 2014*



ToneDeath said:


> Where do you see that LiFePO4 are supported?



3.6 volt charge voltage.

LiCo has 3.6/3.7 volt nominal and 4.2 volt charge voltage.


----------



## Viking (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: XTAR - CES 2014*



ToneDeath said:


> Where do you see that LiFePO4 are supported?



Output: DC 3.0/4.35v
*3.0v/3.2v LiFePO4* Battery Charger (Charges to 3.2v)
3.6v/3.7v Li-ion Battery Charger (Charges to 4.2v)
3.8v Li-ion Battery Charger (Charges to 4.35v) 

http://illuminationgear.com/XTAR-VP2-Li-ion-Intelligent-Charger-w-AC-DC-Cords-XTAR-VP2.htm


----------



## flashflood (Jan 30, 2014)

*XTAR - CES 2014*

Wow, wow, wow. Awaiting HKJ review, of course, but the VP2 looks... perfect. It has every single thing that I've always wanted in a single charger. There's always been something missing: too much current for 10440, spacer required for 16340, can't fit 18700, can't fit 26650, can't do LiFePO4, ... The VP2 covers all the bases. Nice!


----------



## __philippe (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: XTAR - CES 2014*

Just in case the "Gotta Have it!" itch is getting unbearable, here are a couple of instant relief therapy centers
offering immediate irritation remedy, over-the-counter (for a mere $49.00->$53.00).....

http://www.mtnelectronics.com/openc...ct/product&product_id=188&search=xtar+charger 

http://www.xtar-store.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=vp2

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## ToneDeath (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: XTAR - CES 2014*

Thanks for the input.

So I could pick up a Xtar VP2 & some LiFePO4 RCR123A batteries, charge and use them in my Elzetta Bravo with the Malkoff LED module. I'll send off my other Elzetta Bravo HO for boring and pick up some protected 18650 batteries when it returns. Do I need to be concerned about using rechargeable batteries and any damage to either the Malkoff M60 module or the Elzetta high output module?

TD


----------



## __philippe (Feb 1, 2014)

*Xtar-VP2* in action - cell charge termination status via LED signalling
　

Channel#1: 14500 800 mAh cell charge terminated
Channel#2: 26650 4000 mAh cell charge in progress





(picture courtesy Xtar-Norge) 

__philippe


----------



## moldyoldy (Feb 1, 2014)

The VP2 appears to answer my needs, er, wants. In preparation for moving (eventually back to Germany), I am sorting thru my existing chargers and wish to dispense with nearly all of them to save space. I would rather eliminate chargers than lights! I constrained my 18650 acquisitions to whatever the lights contain, only 1 "spare". My currently favored approach was to employ in-light charging. However that meant that the cell balancing in multi-cell 18650 lights would be handicapped. I could limp along with the Klarus end-cap chargers that run off a USB port, but that is not very transferable to my extended family. They need something that they can identify as a charger. The VP2 also provides output to charge my cell phone - very necessary in Europe where a Mains outlet is commonly unavailable or very inconvenient to access. I am only waiting for a review as to termination voltage/currents before I purchase.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 1, 2014)

moldyoldy said:


> I am only waiting for a review as to termination voltage/currents before I purchase.



That will be some time, Xtar has not shipped one to me yet.
It looks like the first batch goes to dealers. Review copies are first send out from the second batch or maybe later.


----------



## __philippe (Feb 1, 2014)

Taking a second look at the above picture (post #12), 
I wonder if *4.16V *is not a trifle low for correctly terminating the charge on a 14500 cell ?...

__philippe


----------



## HKJ (Feb 1, 2014)

__philippe said:


> Taking a second look at the above picture (post #12),
> I wonder if *4.16V *is not a trifle low for correctly terminating the charge on a 14500 cell ?...
> 
> __philippe



Not if they have been charging at 1A


----------



## moldyoldy (Feb 1, 2014)

HKJ said:


> Not if they have been charging at 1A



+1. 

It is not well understood that the Li-Ion charge rate does influence the resting terminal voltage after termination of the charge at a voltage level determined by the charger. What makes this charge-rate influence more difficult to detect is the normal slight drop-off of the cell voltage after nominal charge termination while the cell remains in the charger. The latter phenomenon is visible at least to some extent in the wonderful charging graphs provided by HKJ! Thanks HKJ!


----------



## moldyoldy (Feb 1, 2014)

I forgot to add a THANKS! to Philippe for the early warning on the new XTAR releases, especially the VP2. That saved me some $$ as well as the potential frustration of purchasing some charger that maybe did not match up with the perceived needs as well.


----------



## __philippe (Feb 1, 2014)

...and

......Cheers also to *moldyoldy *for his cogent reminder about the correlation between charge-rate and resting termination voltage, 
and for the pertinent reference to* HKJ's* authoritative and ever instructive charge/discharge diagrams. 

__philippe


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Feb 1, 2014)

HOLYMOLY this looks like a perfect charger...

Everything from 10440 upto 26650!!!! And Suitable chargerates!Love it!! Glad I did not spend on a VP1 and got a cheaper WP2, I now have a excuse to upgrade lol, and it has the Leds as well as a actual screen unlike the VP1, aswell as a powerbank feature, WOW! I think this charger providing there are no issues with it will be very hard to beat, even more so if it comes at a good price like most of Xtars stuff, they really have outdone themselfs I think here.

Only thing I think could beat this is if it has a 2A chargeing mode aswell, as even 1A takes fourever on a 3400 (And now the 3600) 18650s and I cant imagine how long a 26650 would take....


----------



## ven (Feb 1, 2014)

Big THANKS philippe for the pics,i may just invest in another charger and this could be the one:thumbsup:


----------



## blackFFM (Feb 2, 2014)

This XTAR 800mah 14500 is new to me . Need to try one.


----------



## __philippe (Feb 2, 2014)

blackFFM said:


> This XTAR 800mah 14500 is new to me . Need to try one.


Not referenced yet on http://www.Xtarlight.com , but available here:

http://tinyurl.com/pvvzpse

__philippe


----------



## Overclocker (Feb 2, 2014)

moldyoldy said:


> +1.
> 
> It is not well understood that the Li-Ion charge rate does influence the resting terminal voltage after termination of the charge at a voltage level determined by the charger. What makes this charge-rate influence more difficult to detect is the normal slight drop-off of the cell voltage after nominal charge termination while the cell remains in the charger. The latter phenomenon is visible at least to some extent in the wonderful charging graphs provided by HKJ! Thanks HKJ!




higher charge rate usually means higher termination current also, which means it finishes "earlier" so it doesn't get filled up 100%


----------



## etc (Feb 6, 2014)

Where can you buy VP2?


----------



## olemil (Feb 6, 2014)

etc said:


> Where can you buy VP2?


Look at post #10. The VP2 is tempting me too even though I already have a VP1.


----------



## etc (Feb 6, 2014)

Anything closer on the east coast?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 6, 2014)

etc said:


> Anything closer on the east coast?



Mountain Electronics in the link above, is where I bought mine from. Ordered close to midnight on Saturday 2/1/14 and I got it yesterday on 2/5/14. Seattle to Miami in 3 days, for $5.35. Can't argue with that, IMO.

Chris


----------



## __philippe (Feb 7, 2014)

*Xtar VP2* video from Russia



__philippe


----------



## Christoph (Feb 7, 2014)

I should have waited a few months, is there anyone that wants a VP1 for a good price I just ordered one of these


----------



## __philippe (Feb 8, 2014)

*Xtar Chargers* MysterySource(*) advisory for EU denizens 
(N.America folks are likely to find more attractive offers within the US domestic market)


New* Xtar VP2* charger just in, for a fairly decent price too
Old Xtar VP1 stock price slashed by a very substantial margin
(*) To pinpoint our MysterySource whereabouts, just paste the following LongLat coordinates _*into Maps.Google search box*_, 
drag the zoom cursor _*all the way upwards*_, and all will be revealed ...

51.44438, 5.52937

Cheers,

__philippe

Mandatory disclaimer: aside from qualifying as a satisfied return customer, I have no connection, financial or otherwise, with our "MysterySource"


----------



## Hanoman (Feb 8, 2014)

For all the EU citizens out here, there is a deal for the VP2 at Amazon.de for 46 € or 52 € with 2 *ICR18650D1 unprotected.*


----------



## __philippe (Feb 8, 2014)

Hanoman said:


> For all the EU citizens out here, there is a deal for the VP2 at Amazon.de for 46 € or 52 € with 2 *ICR18650D1 unprotected.*



_*Hanoman,*_
The more, the merrier, but double checking post #31 coordinates couldn't hurt EU citizens' wallets...

__philippe
BTW....Almost forgot... :welcome:


----------



## Hanoman (Feb 9, 2014)

__philippe said:


> _*Hanoman,*_
> 
> __philippe
> BTW....Almost forgot... :welcome:



Thank you very much for the warm welcome Philippe
I checked the coordinates but beside that it was in Eindhoven I could not find and hint for a shopping occasion sorry.

Torsten


----------



## __philippe (Feb 9, 2014)

PM sent (check your Private Message box)

Search hints in post #31 have been clarified, hopefully...

__philippe


----------



## Hanoman (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you Philippe,

I found the shop when I googled it on my laptop so I guess it was a problem with google maps on my tablet. And indeed Philippe is right "his offer" is much better.
Looking forward to use the VP2 with some 4,35. And maybe there will be a time where LIFEPO are a very good option.


----------



## __philippe (Feb 12, 2014)

_*Xtar VP2 ambiguous "Capacity display" confusion sorted-out*_:

Some early skepticism was voiced in specialised forums about a peculiar "real time voltage AND CAPACITY display" statement
touted in early VP2 pre-sales literature (e.g see post#3 above) 

Healthy skepticism indeed:

There is NO "CAPACITY display" feature built-in the VP2. Period.

Consider:
The VP2's main LCD display (just like the VP1's, for that matter) is functionally split into 5 distinct display boxes;

Hereunder, each *Xtar VP2*'s display monitoring box is detailed with its respective measurement parameters: 


#
*Display position*
*Display type*
*Channel*
*Monitored Parameters*
1
Upper Left
digital / dynamic 
#1
instantaneous charge Voltage OR selected cell Nominal Voltage
2
Lower Left
bar icon / dynamic 
#1
cell charge Level % estimate
3
Center
digital / static 
#1#2
selected constant charging Current (0.25A|0.50A|1.00A)
4
Upper Right
digital / dynamic 
#2
instantaneous charge Voltage OR selected cell Nominal Voltage
5
Lower Right
bar icon / dynamic
#2
cell charge Level % estimate


What the LCD does indeed display in both #2 and#5 "Lower dynamic bar" boxes is a constantly evolving estimation
about the charge Level % reached by each cell, according to the number of icon bars lit up, NOT cell capacity.

To recap the VP2 new significant *Cell Charge DISPLAY* features (not provided in VP1):


Capability to check briefly (while charging) the selected cell Nominal Voltage (3.2V|3.6V|3.8V), 
(in alternance with the default instantaneous Charging Voltage monitoring)
Capability to turn ON/OFF the full LCD display during charging (LCD is ON by default)
Provision of one charge status signalling LED per slot (Red=charging; Green=fully charged)

PS 
In addition to the new *Cell Charge DISPLAY* features discussed above, the VP2 also provides a new
*External Device Charge *capability via USB port (also missing from the VP1).

Note, however, that the USB port charge V/mA parameters cannot be monitored on the LCD.


__philippe


----------



## lebox97 (Feb 13, 2014)

blame it on English translation issues.

Battery "Capacity" display should read "estimated battery level" display 

Li-ion chargers do not have a discharge/cycle mode to determine the mAh capacity of a battery.
Thus what the VP1/VP2 does is shows an estimated battery level - based on the current voltage of the battery (similar to the fuel gauge on a car).

Cheers


----------



## __philippe (Feb 13, 2014)

lebox97 said:


> *blame it on English translation issues*. Battery "Capacity" display should read "estimated battery level" display ...



Meeting of minds...

I suspected too some botched translation job, a while ago...:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...national-CES&p=4814174&viewfull=1#post4814174 

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## tobrien (Feb 13, 2014)

good work, Philippe and lebox97!


----------



## slntdth93 (Feb 13, 2014)

Is it just me or, the USB port on the VP2 is connected to Cell 1's voltage - in my case it never reaches 5v (for obvious reasons)


----------



## __philippe (Feb 14, 2014)

*Xtar-VP2 *official Release finally published:

http://www.xtarlight.com/05-chanpin/p-001-1.asp?styleid=301&style=　

Glad to notice the specs bullet in picture #1 merely stating: "*Real-Time" Status Display*" :thumbsup:
(thankfully replacing the former misleading "Real time voltage and Capacity display")

Further sustained in Picture #3: "*With Precise Voltage and Battery Level Display*"

So we won't even mention an amusing typo in same pix #3: "_Deteciton_ Precision ± 0.03V"...

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## __philippe (Feb 15, 2014)

slntdth93 said:


> Is it just me or, the USB port on the VP2 is connected to Cell 1's voltage - in my case it never reaches 5v (for obvious reasons)



Not sure I quite grasp the gist of your concern...

...never fear, in last resort, it may perhaps prove helpful to read the manual...

USB Power Output mode 


Ensure the VP2 is *NOT connected to any power source*
Insert a battery (>= 2000mAh) into slot #1
Press and hold the button for 1.5sec to start the USB power output function
Wait for the USB signal LED to turn green
Connect an external device to the USB port
In USB output mode, the *LCD display is NOT operational*.

LED status signals estimating USB Source Battery power level :


Green ON: battery level above 50%
Red ON: battery level 25-50%
Red Flashing: battery level 5-25%
Under 5%: USB power switches off

__philippe

PS
To actually monitor the real-time V/mA output parameters during the external device charge process, 
perhaps this (affordable) little gadget would be most appropriate:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...put-analyzer&p=4370127&viewfull=1#post4370127


----------



## slntdth93 (Feb 15, 2014)

__philippe said:


> Not sure I quite grasp the gist of your concern...
> 
> ...never fear, in last resort, it may perhaps prove helpful to read the manual...
> 
> ...



Oh cool - that worked! Thanks. I was under the impression that the USB port would be powered on while connected to the wall outlet.


----------



## __philippe (Feb 20, 2014)

slntdth93 said:


> I can agree with that - the screw posts in mine snapped, and the threading in the posts stripped. Used a bit of crazy glue to fix the post back, and used thread locker to lock in the screws


Which snapped screw posts are you referring to ? Can't see any apparent screw posts on the VP2...:thinking:

Re: _*"Xtar recall notification (due to) the type of plastic used in the VP2 becomes brittle when cold, leading to potential breakage"
*_
I wonder how cold the ambient temperature needs to be dropping before the VP2 shell structural integrity 
starts deteriorating to the point of breakage ?

My recent unit, acquired a week ago, and kept at around 17ºC (62ºF), does not seem to be affected, so far
...knock on wood...

__philippe


----------



## slntdth93 (Feb 20, 2014)

__philippe said:


> Which snapped screw posts are you referring to ? Can't see any apparent screw posts on the VP2...:thinking:
> 
> Re: _*"Xtar recall notification (due to) the type of plastic used in the VP2 becomes brittle when cold, leading to potential breakage"
> *_
> ...



The upper and lower shells for mine didnt seem to be secured together tightly - so I unscrewed the screws (which are located underneath the rubber feet) and that's where I discovered 1 of the screw holes was stripped, and 2 of the posts were snapped.


----------



## __philippe (Feb 20, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> ...the internal plastic connection holding the housing top and bottom together comes undone when exposed to extreme cold...and no electrical issues are anticipated as long as the internal electronics are not tampered with...FWIW my VP2's center seam in question seems very solid, although I have only used it at room temps thus far....



Thanks to _*cyclesport*_ for reporting the relevant specifics about this surprising VP2 "cold failure" mode. 

I still would like Xtar to disclose the temperature range within which this particular kind of failure is likely to happen (presumably upon falling impact?).

Publishing those vital (ºC/ºF) parameters might, just might, placate the (dwindling) population of owners who insist upon nursing 
their prized gadgets within a reasonable ambient temperature range, all the same refraining from dropping them indiscriminately...

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## cyclesport (Feb 20, 2014)

slntdth93 said:


> The upper and lower shells for mine didnt seem to be secured together tightly - so I unscrewed the screws (which are located underneath the rubber feet) and that's where I discovered 1 of the screw holes was stripped, and 2 of the posts were snapped.



Did your VP2 fail in cold and/or extreme temps...or were you merely using it at room temps?


----------



## cyclesport (Feb 20, 2014)

__philippe said:


> Thanks to _*cyclesport*_ for reporting the relevant specifics about this surprising VP2 "cold failure" mode.



No problem...just sharing what I learned with other owners. I too was tempted to keep mine since Tod's description of the problem seemed to refer to a poor ultrasonic weld of the two "clamshell" halves of the enclosure, and presumably if one were to have copy w/a solid weld...it would seem safe to keep it. However slntdth93's comments re stripped screw holes and broken posts seem to suggest the entire enclosure may be made with too brittle of a plastic/polymer? If this turns out to be the case I will indeed exchange mine when details become available to do so.


----------



## __philippe (Feb 20, 2014)

slntdth93 said:


> The upper and lower shells for mine didnt seem to be secured together tightly - so I unscrewed the screws (which are located underneath the rubber feet) and that's where I discovered 1 of the screw holes was stripped, and 2 of the posts were snapped.



Aha ! Now I get it...

Your unfortunate VP2 hands-on experience corroborates strongly _*cyclesport*_'s failure mode reporting.

Thanks, _*slntdth93*_.

__philippe

PS
Would also very much appreciate your answer about cyclesport's pertinent follow-up query:
"Did your VP2 fail in cold and/or extreme temps...or were you merely using it at room temps? "


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 20, 2014)

The seam on my charger looks consistent for gap width and is very secure. It doesn't feel that anything is loose, or ill fitting. The security sticker is firmly stuck to both upper and lower halves. I'm not going to take it apart, but I'm still using it to good effect and will send it back next week, to give the new batch some time to come in.

If it's not a fire hazard, I'm not worried, as it's 82* here in Miami, suckers!

Chris


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice Chris. Just be careful for the overheating.  JK


----------



## lebox97 (Feb 20, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> ...
> stripped screw holes and broken posts seem to suggest the entire enclosure may be made with too brittle of a plastic/polymer? ...



yes, in haste to get these shipped out from factory before 2-week CNY holiday - there was an apparent mix up with the material selected for the housing - exposure to colds temps makes it brittle.
(their post-manufacture product testing was done at normal room temps)

*ALL first batch VP2 customers* should soon be receiving communication from their Dealer/place of purchase as to how the exchange will happen - 
if you don't hear from your Dealer by next week, contact them and ask about it.

I have asked XTAR to mark or identify the newest version model somehow so the second batch can be distinguished from recalled first batch.

More info to follow...

Cheers
Tod


----------



## slntdth93 (Feb 21, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> Did your VP2 fail in cold and/or extreme temps...or were you merely using it at room temps?





__philippe said:


> Aha ! Now I get it...
> 
> Your unfortunate VP2 hands-on experience corroborates strongly _*cyclesport*_'s failure mode reporting.
> 
> ...



Well, I do live in Canada and it was during the cold snap which I received it. So it is plausible the freezing weather to warm weather made this happen.


----------



## __philippe (Feb 21, 2014)

slntdth93 said:


> Well, I do live in Canada and it was during the cold snap which I received it. So it is plausible the freezing weather to warm weather made this happen.



Ta.
Would you care putting a rough numeric guess on the low temperature level reached during that cold weather snap ?

__philippe


----------



## slntdth93 (Feb 21, 2014)

__philippe said:


> Ta.
> Would you care putting a rough numeric guess on the low temperature level reached during that cold weather snap ?
> 
> __philippe


I think it was around -10 to -20 degrees celcius


----------



## BronzeLincolns (Feb 21, 2014)

Me want


----------



## tobrien (Feb 22, 2014)

slntdth93 said:


> I think it was around -10 to -20 degrees celcius



man, I live in the hot and humid southern US. I'll take all that extra "bad" VP2 stock off their hands then haha


----------



## __philippe (Feb 22, 2014)

slntdth93 said:


> I think it was around -10 to -20 degrees celcius


Still speculating that for some users, depending on their geographic location, it may not be worth the trouble 
sending back for exchange their sound-looking first-batch VP2 charger.

Consider this little bit of sleuthing:


VP2 1st-batch were probably warehoused by the N.America distributors around mid-January (Temp range -4ºC to -25ºC)
VP2 1st-batch started trickling on CAN/USA retailers shelves last week of January (Temp range -24ºC to -10ºC)
Those are quite severe freezing ºC temperature swings, which could indeed account for the one actual breakage documented by a CPF member (located in CAN), considering the thermal shock inflicted upon an admittedly "defective" shell material, when brought back into a typical room positive ambient temperature.

Barring these extreme cold swing conditions, however, one might wonder if other VP2 1st-batch units suffered any cold-induced damage at all.

Of course, besides potential temperature-induced stress inflicted during ground transportation between 
Warehouse->Retailers shelves->Buyer home, damage could also have happened during air transportation between CN mfr factory and USA/CAN.

However, this is unlikely:
In your typical B747-400 Airfreighter, for instance, the cargo bay temperature is maintained between +4ºC to +20ºC range, 
adjustable by the crew. (tidbit gleaned from well-informed pprune.org aviation forum)

So, I am tempted to conclude that 1st-batch VP2 chargers which were NOT subjected to extreme sub-zero ºC temperatures swings 
are unlikely to have suffered severe structural damage.

But as they say, take these ramblings with a large grain of salt, YMMV, yadayada...

Cheers,

__philippe


Some supporting temperature data:

Actual temperatures graphs, Montreal, CAN, January-February 2014

http://www.accuweather.com/en/ca/montreal/h2k/month/56186?monyr=1/01/2014

http://www.accuweather.com/en/ca/montreal/h2k/VP2/56186?monyr=2/01/2014
　
And on a lighter, yet still cold temperature related note: 

http://9gag.com/gag/a9d6moj?ref=fb.s


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 22, 2014)

Generally, 'recalls' are last ditch efforts for any manufacturer. They're to be avoided at all costs, if possible.

You have to go public with the mistake and that makes you look like a doofus in front of your peers and it's quite embarrassing for the manufacturer, as well as being costly.

So, let's look at it from that POV.

Xtar can't be selling these things in the hundreds of thousands, nor the millions, so this initial batch disbursement is probably on the smaller side of things, as recalls go and quite manageable for them.

Secondly, if it was only one guy on the factory line, torquing something down too tightly and cracking housings, they would just handle it under warranty. Likewise, if it was a 'temperature issue' and only 2 of 10 units were failing, it's probably easier to handle things quietly, under warranty and save face.

Like phillipe states, people like me in Miami will probably never come close to approaching the temperature swings that will lead to failure, since I'm in like 75*F-*83*F temps 360 days a year, year in and year out.

Thirdly, there might be more to the housing issue and that's just a 'front story' for something worse, but you'd like to think that if there's a danger of fire and a manufacturer is going to the trouble of issuing a recall anyway, they'd let us know if there's a 'fire hazard' and advise us to stop using the charger, which they haven't done, so maybe it is just a 'plastics' issue?

Chris


----------



## __philippe (Feb 22, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> ...Thirdly, *there might be more to the housing issue and that's just a 'front story' for something worse*, but you'd like to think that if there's a danger of fire and a manufacturer is going to the trouble of issuing a recall anyway, they'd let us know if there's a 'fire hazard' and advise us to stop using the charger, which they haven't done, so maybe it is just a 'plastics' issue?
> Chris



Chris, 

This last paragraph of yours, (in cauda venenum), is quite the chilling one, and, unfortunately, all too plausible for comfort...

__philippe


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 22, 2014)

__philippe said:


> Chris,
> 
> This last paragraph of yours, (in cauda venenum), is quite the chilling one, and, unfortunately, all too plausible for comfort...
> 
> __philippe



Sorry philippe, I botched your name above!

I had like a five year old $100 KitchenAid coffee maker that was recalled do to potential 'fire' issues and got sent the notice and a 'post paid return envelope' to cut the AC cord and mail that back in for a $50 rebate check, which I did, so KitchenAid wasn't mucking around and blaming it on brittle plastic, or whatnot.

I would think that if there was a hazardous safety issue, Xtar would be letting us know not to use the chargers immediately and there was no notice to that effect.

Chris


----------



## Overclocker (Feb 23, 2014)

brittle plastic? sounds like a load of BS

there's probably something a lot more serious going on


----------



## __philippe (Feb 23, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Sorry philippe, I botched your name above!...Chris



Mmmmm, pondering whether to sue or not...

Kidding aside, really appreciate your pertinent analysis of the ongoing "VP2 charger" saga (post #63).
Makes one queasy about Xtar real motivations behind their current product recall. 

__philippe


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 23, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> yes plastics can be brittle under certain temperatures... it's not unheard of for these chinese companies to give false reasons for recalls so they don't have to disclose the true reason for the recall which would be more damaging to their reputation



Like their 4000mAh 18650 batteries. 

Maybe XTAR should look into using a carbon fiber type of casing for their products? Or a good quality raw material for their products.


----------



## 18650 (Feb 23, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> yes plastics can be brittle under certain temperatures...
> 
> but the vp2's body isn't subjected to large forces. unless dropped, in which case the warranty is voided anyway. so i find it strange that they're recalling all units for this reason. and it's not like these cases are gonna crack by simply exposing them to the cold
> 
> it's not unheard of for these chinese companies to give false reasons for recalls so they don't have to disclose the true reason for the recall which would be more damaging to their reputation



This post sounds legit.


----------



## BronzeLincolns (Feb 24, 2014)

wow...

maybe i should go with the VP1, since the VP2 is the same as the 1 with some extras i dont actually need.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 24, 2014)

BronzeLincolns said:


> wow...
> 
> maybe i should go with the VP1, since the VP2 is the same as the 1 with some extras i dont actually need.



I'd stick with the VP2, it's a lot more flexible and one should never say never.

4.35v ICRs are the schnizzle.

My VP2 is working fine and I'm only sending it back because they're expecting it, not because it's broken and/or unsafe.

Chris


----------



## BronzeLincolns (Feb 25, 2014)

went with the VP1. 

tried looking for the VP2 but the places that had them for sale were either back ordered or didnt have the batteries i wanted for sale. got the charger and 2 nitecore 3400mah 18650s with 1 day shipping for a little over $100. the coupon helped out and i wont have to pay for 6 months with BML.

not bad.


----------



## banditbanger (Feb 27, 2014)

Where did you get it from? I'm searching all over the net but cannot find it anywhere in stock... Anyone know when they will be in stock again?


----------



## BronzeLincolns (Feb 27, 2014)

i got mine from lightjunction.com.

keep in mind that even with lightjunctions coupon the price for the VP1 will be the same as the price for the VP2 from xtardirect.com where the VP1 is also some $14 less.


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 3, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> brittle plastic? sounds like a load of BS
> 
> there's probably something a lot more serious going on



I can understand your distrust, and I wondered about the potential for electrical shorts as well, but in this case I'm now fairly sure the issue is just the brittle enclosure attachment points. Reason being: my distributer, Tod at IG just sent me and presumably other current owners of the VP2, instructions to give my current VP2 serial number to him and XTAR will send a replacement out sometime in March without even sending the 1st gen unit back. (once the new VP2 is recv'd the old VP2's warranty will cease to be honored). With labiality issues being what they are, I feel relatively confident they would ask for return of the old VP2 if a fire hazard was possible/probable. Also...a BIG thanks to TOD at illuminationgear who was first to point out this problem to XTAR and arranged all the details of this replacement making it extremely easy and transparent for the existing VP2 owners. His personal attention to customer service is exemplary and I've lost count of how many times he has gone out of his way to help me out with and order, specialized tools, older warranty issues, etc...all at no extra cost to me?!! His customer service is simply superb!


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 3, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## __philippe (Mar 3, 2014)

*@cyclesport:

*Glad to hear 1st batch of defective Xtar VP2 units will be replaced at no cost to the users, (in the US, at least), 
without even bothering with swapping old units in return. 

That's a fine (and rare) exemple of impeccable after sale service. 

Adding my cheers to IG's Tod for taking the initiative in this issue...:twothumbs

Just hoping European dealers will follow suit ?

__philippe


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's how it's working for me, in the US, at least.

I sent mine back last Wednesday. My dealer is going to ship them all back to Xtar and then Xtar will ship back the same amount that they receive. My dealer will then ship me an improved model.

My dealer failed to tell me this, so I delayed shipping my VP2 back, thinking that I'd just use it until the newer model arrived and then ship mine back.

Unfortunately, the dealer wants to ship all of them back today, Monday 3-3-14, so I hope mine arrives today, otherwise I expect that they'll delay shipping the batch out and that will delay getting a new one in.

I don't know if Xtar needs to have those defective units in hand, before shipping out the newer ones out, or not, or whether a shipping manifest is enough to trigger the return units?

Chris


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 3, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Here's how it's working for me, in the US, at least.
> 
> I sent mine back last Wednesday. My dealer is going to ship them all back to Xtar and then Xtar will ship back the same amount that they receive. My dealer will then ship me an improved model.
> 
> ...



Odd that your dealer(?) ask you to send yours back? I know IG is the US distributer and I would guess that IG's procedure of simply hanging on to the VP2 until you get an updated version (then discontinue using if existing VP2 breaks, or dispose of 1st gen unit at the end users discretion) would trickle down to the dealers as well. Obviously not everyone selling XTAR in the US is on the same page...


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 3, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> Odd that your dealer(?) ask you to send yours back? I know IG is the US distributer and I would guess that IG's procedure of simply hanging on to the VP2 until you get an updated version (then discontinue using if existing VP2 breaks, or dispose of 1st gen unit at the end users discretion) would trickle down to the dealers as well. Obviously not everyone selling XTAR in the US is on the same page...



Your post isn't making too much sense.

I don't know who IG is, but I was specifically told by my dealer, that my dealer is sending the defective units back to Xtar in Hong Kong, or China (can't recall) and not some US Distributor and they're going to do it, evidently, in one big batch, which makes sense from a customs/paperwork POV.

I was instructed that I could keep my unit and live happily ever after. This tells me that from their perspective, there isn't a danger of fire, or meltdown, otherwise there would have been a more firmly worded request to get the unit returned to them.

What I don't know is whether people are buying the new improved units at this point, or if they're in a waiting period until people like me get their undated units back?

I don't know when the mistake was discovered and when the mistake was rectified. For all I know, they discovered the problem in mid January and fixed it, but a small initial batch got sold. As of last week, my dealer was showing 'sold out' on his VP2, so that makes me think that the updated chargers aren't for sale yet, but I haven't checked out other dealers to confirm this.

Anyhow, I sent mine back. Dealer will ship defective batch back to Hong Kong/China. Xtar will ship dealer back same the number of updated chargers that they received in the defective batch. Dealer receives updated chargers. Dealer ships me back updated charger.

Chris


----------



## __philippe (Mar 3, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> ...I don't know who IG is...Chris



Chris,

It's a matter of public knowledge(*) that IlluminationGear.com (IG) and Xtar-store.com 
(whose name alone seems to imply a direct relationship with the mfr Xtarlight.com) are both operated by Tod from IG.

(*) Check Xtar-store "About us" section.


__philippe


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 3, 2014)

Chris: I was simply pointing out that generally a US distributer, in this case illuminationgear, is above the dealer level and usually works with the OEM in establishing policy which usually is adopted by the dealers. Sometimes the dealers even purchase their products from a main US distributer (or distributers) for resale to the end user. As a retired industrial/consumer electronics representative I'm making this assumption but certainly have no inside knowledge if this mechanism is the same in this particular case...I'm just guessing it is. I'm just a little surprised all US resellers of XTAR products aren't abiding by the same return policies...


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 3, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> Chris: I was simply pointing out that generally a US distributer, in this case illuminationgear, is above the dealer level and usually works with the OEM in establishing policy which usually is adopted by the dealers. Sometimes the dealers even purchase their products from a main US distributer (or distributers) for resale to the end user. As a retired industrial/consumer electronics representative I'm making this assumption but certainly have no inside knowledge if this mechanism is the same in this particular case...I'm just guessing it is. I'm just a little surprised all US resellers of XTAR products aren't abiding by the same return policies...



IG doesn't seem to be the only US Distributor that I've Googled. I see one in California and two in Florida, who claim to be Distributors for Xtar products here in the US.

Why did my dealer have VP2s in stock before any of the three so-called distributors? Because none of them had them in stock and I was checking since CES/mid-January. Heck, none of the so-called distributors even mentioned the VP2 on their websites. In fact, my dealer and an Ebay seller, 18650Flashlight (or something like that) were the only two entities that I could find selling the VP2, to the point that I thought that I had bought a fake.

Kind of odd, don't you think? In fact, IG shows a back order on their website, so it's possible that no new and improved VP2s are presently in country?

My security number never did register on the Xtar main site, but I was told that with CES wrapping up, Xtar might just be behind in inputting that data into their security check system.

Chris


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 3, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> IG doesn't seem to be the only US Distributor that I've Googled. I see one in California and two in Florida, who claim to be Distributors for Xtar products here in the US.
> 
> Why did my dealer have VP2s in stock before any of the three so-called distributors? Because none of them had them in stock and I was checking since CES/mid-January. Heck, none of the so-called distributors even mentioned the VP2 on their websites. In fact, my dealer and an Ebay seller, 18650Flashlight (or something like that) were the only two entities that I could find selling the VP2, to the point that I thought that I had bought a fake.
> 
> ...


There may be more than one distributer, or it may be a matter of semantics and dealers call themselves distributers in this business, and there could have been any number of reasons why some distributers/dealers had stock in January on the VP2 before some others. I do know that Tod @ IG is a US distributer since he's personally corrected me when I mistakenly referred to IG as a dealer, lol. FWIW no one has stock on the VP2s (unless they're 1st gen units that have been pulled for defects) right now from what I can see and I imagine all are awaiting for the upgraded VP2's to be shipped around mid-March for replacement to existing owners awaiting gen 2 units and for shelf stock.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 3, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> There may be more than one distributer, or it may be a matter of semantics and dealers call themselves distributers in this business, and there could have been any number of reasons why some distributers/dealers had stock in January on the VP2 before some others. I do know that Tod @ IG is a US distributer since he's personally corrected me when I mistakenly referred to IG as a dealer, lol. FWIW no one has stock on the VP2s (unless they're 1st gen units that have been pulled for defects) right now from what I can see and I imagine all are awaiting for the upgraded VP2's to be shipped around mid-March for replacement to existing owners awaiting gen 2 units and for shelf stock.



Not trying to rag on you, but the whole thing is a bit funny to me. It's not like my guy is a huge dealer, from what I can tell and I bought my ZL SC-600 almost two years ago from IG, so I know about them and they've been around at least that long.

I know that there's the guy in Canada who got the VP2 with the broken screw posts and missing screw, I know that I got one and I think another person has one who posted in this thread, but that's it. 

I don't know how many were sold in this initial wave, just that I needed to get mine back to Seattle and then they'd ship back the entire lot lot today, to HK/China and await the new batch. As I said, I was welcomed to keep my unit if I was happy with it.

My old KitchenAid coffee maker came with a warning to STOP USING THE MACHINE under risk of fire, so that was a bit more ominous.

Chris


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 3, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Not trying to rag on you...



No offense taken. I don't want to get bogged down in the details of who calls themselves distributers or who presently has stock either. My point was merely that some US resellers of XTAR VP2 chargers seemingly are taking their own course of action in the replacement of the defective units, allowing some to keep their 1st gen VP2s which may or may not have exhibited problems (mine is still working perfectly and I plan to keep on using it till it doesn't...even after the new one arrives) and yet other resellers are insisting upon sending the VP2's back before a replacement is sent? Seems unfair for those who have to send theirs back? Just seems funny the replacement rules aren't the same across the board for US customers already owning the 1st gen VP2s? Not sure how this issue will be handled in Europe.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 3, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> No offense taken. I don't want to get bogged down in the details of who calls themselves distributers or who presently has stock either. My point was merely that some US resellers of XTAR VP2 chargers seemingly are taking their own course of action in the replacement of the defective units, allowing some to keep their 1st gen VP2s which may or may not have exhibited problems (mine is still working perfectly and I plan to keep on using it till it doesn't...even after the new one arrives) and yet other resellers are insisting upon sending the VP2's back before a replacement is sent? Seems unfair for those who have to send theirs back? Just seems funny the replacement rules aren't the same across the board for US customers already owning the 1st gen VP2s? Not sure how this issue will be handled in Europe.



You don't state your location, but let me get this straight.

You bought an early run VP2. You received a recall notice. You're allowed to keep your early run VP2 charger without sending it back, prior to being sent an updated VP2 charger. You're going to be sent a second VP2, that has been updated. Upon receiving this updated VP2 charger, you're not required to send the first one back, essentially getting an updated VP2 for free? You will have two VP2 chargers that work, for the price of one?

If that's the case, than yeah, compared to your situation, I'm getting screwed.

Chris


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 3, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> You don't state your location, but let me get this straight.
> 
> You bought an early run VP2. You received a recall notice. You're allowed to keep your early run VP2 charger without sending it back, prior to being sent an updated VP2 charger. You're going to be sent a second VP2, that has been updated. Upon receiving this updated VP2 charger, you're not required to send the first one back, essentially getting an updated VP2 for free? You will have two VP2 chargers that work, for the price of one?
> 
> ...



That's exactly right, except I contacted Tod when I first became aware of the VP2 breakage issue and he informed me he was on it. Since it's essentially a boilerplate type email, here's an excerpt of the email sent to me and presumably other VP2 owners from Tod at IG......"In regards to your recent XTAR VP2 Purchase - this is to inform you that ALL *XTAR VP2* Model Chargers have been factory recalled due to durability concerns with the plastic housing. 
The plastic housing becomes brittle once it has been exposed to cold temperatures (like the cold temps found on the cargo aircraft used to transport the chargers from factory, to dealer, to you). Thus top half of the charger housing can separate from the bottom half due to the internal plastic connections breaking/snapping off. If this should happen please discontinue use of charger immediately.


Rather than returning the XTAR VP2 charger back to us for replacement with the new updated model - XTAR will send the replacement New Model VP2 Charger directly to you - once manufacturing has completed the update.


*In order to receive the XTAR New Model VP2 Charger - we will need you to reply back to us and provide the serial number from the Warranty Card that was included inside the charger box.*


Once the XTAR New Model VP2 charger is available (estimated to be early-mid March 2014), XTAR will ship a New Model VP2 directly to you from the factory.


You may continue to use your current VP2 Charger as long as the housing remains intact - upon receiving the New Model VP2 charger it would be best to dispose of/recycle the old VP2 charger as it will no longer be covered by Warranty, and, is expected to become more brittle over time".


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi guys ok I bought a XTAR VP1 recently here in Australia but what is the actual difference between the VP1 and VP2, I just hope that the VP1 will serve my needs. I knoknow the VP1 hasnt got the USB port but no big deal to me.

Thanks


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 3, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> Hi guys ok I bought a XTAR VP1 recently here in Australia but what is the actual difference between the VP1 and VP2, I just hope that the VP1 will serve my needs. I knoknow the VP1 hasnt got the USB port but no big deal to me.
> 
> Thanks



The Xtar VP2 charges LiFePO4 3.2v cells, in addition to the 3.6v (4.20v) Li-Co and Li-Mn chemistries. It also charges 3.8v cells, which are the 4.35v Li-Co cells that we see from LG and Samsung.

It has the same 250mA, 500mA and 1A charging rates as the VP1, the same sort of bar graph/digital voltage meter and USB OUTPUT.

If you're not wanting to get into LiFePO4 3.2v cells, nor the 3.8v (4.35v) Li-Co cells, you're fine with the VP1.

Chris


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 3, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> Hi guys ok I bought a XTAR VP1 recently here in Australia but what is the actual difference between the VP1 and VP2, I just hope that the VP1 will serve my needs. I knoknow the VP1 hasnt got the USB port but no big deal to me.
> 
> Thanks



http://www.xtarlight.com/ Go to products and then to charger series. From there you can navigate to both the VP1 and VP2.


----------



## royjohnson77 (Mar 11, 2014)

Anu up date news on the VP2 Charger?


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 11, 2014)

royjohnson77 said:


> Anu up date news on the VP2 Charger?



I recv'd info this week from IG that the factory hopes to begin shipping out the new-version replacements by the end of next week, 3/21. Not sure if the same info applies for other supplier's customers in the US and elsewhere?


----------



## tobrien (Mar 12, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> I recv'd info this week from IG that the factory hopes to begin shipping out the new-version replacements by the end of next week, 3/21. Not sure if the same info applies for other supplier's customers in the US and elsewhere?


What/who is IG?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

Illumination Gear, the retailer where most (at least in the U.S.) purchased the VP2's that are being recalled .


----------



## tobrien (Mar 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Illumination Gear, the retailer where most (at least in the U.S.) purchased the VP2's that are being recalled .



whoops, I didn't make that connection lol. I've ordered from them before even haha! thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Mar 14, 2014)

I've got the XTAR VP1 but heard they had to rexall the VP2 because they were having problems with the casing or something like that. So for those who bought a VP2 I wonder if they got a new replacement.


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: XTAR - CES 2014*



__philippe said:


> And now Ladies and Gentlemen, ....a roll of drum, please...
> 
> Here is a *VP2* sneak preview picture, specs included, to whet your appetite...
> 
> ...



Btw. What is the purpose of those two small red LEDs


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 14, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> I've got the XTAR VP1 but heard they had to rexall the VP2 because they were having problems with the casing or something like that. So for those who bought a VP2 I wonder if they got a new replacement.



Still waiting.

Chris


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: XTAR - CES 2014*



Albinoni1967 said:


> Btw. What is the purpose of those two small red LEDs



The LEDs change from red to green when each individual bay's battery is fully charged.


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 14, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> I've got the XTAR VP1 but heard they had to rexall the VP2 because they were having problems with the casing or something like that. So for those who bought a VP2 I wonder if they got a new replacement.



Most US customers VP2 replacements are due approx. late March...early April.


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Mar 15, 2014)

I was eventually thinking of selling my VP1 and getting the VP2 but is it really worth the upgrade and really is there much of a difference, although I will admit I do like the idea of the 2 LED indicators on the VP2. Also isn't the LCD screen on the VP1 slightly bigger. I will have to wait and see for when the VP2 will hit our shores here in Australia and than probably decide.


----------



## __philippe (Mar 15, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> ... Also isn't the LCD screen on the VP1 slightly bigger. I will have to wait and see for when the VP2 will hit our shores here in Australia and than probably decide.



The VP1 LCD screen illustrations *appear* bigger only because the VP1's overall width is smaller than the VP2's.

VP1 overall width 62mm 
VP2 overall width 68mm

The LCD screens dimensions are exactly the same for both units.

__philippe


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 15, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> I was eventually thinking of selling my VP1 and getting the VP2 but is it really worth the upgrade and really is there much of a difference...



See comparison post #90 in this thread...the key diff's for me are LiFePO charging and USB port on the VP2.


----------



## Turak (Mar 28, 2014)

Ah finally....

Replacements/new units will be shipping starting on March 31st.....


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Mar 28, 2014)

Not available in Australia yet, no rush still very happy with my VP1.


----------



## BobMc (Mar 28, 2014)

I ordered a vp2 from xtar direct on 3/18 and it was supposed to ship March 31st,but they must be ahead of schedule,since mine arrived today . I hooked it up and it looks to be a really nice charger,thanks to all the advice here I knew what to order.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 28, 2014)

HKJ said:


> Not if they have been charging at 1A



Hi HKJ!!,

*THIS IS REGARDING POSTS # 15 AND 16.*

I am glad I checked this out,,,,I got an answer,,,,,,,don't totally understand it!

Different charger but same outcome w/ a 14500 L.ion. My new Fenix ARE-C2 stopped charging my AW 14500 battery at 4.14v? My Nitecore I4 will charge it to 4.18v? So the reason is because of the 1A? 

The 18650's which are definitely charged at 1A come off the charger at 4.20/21/22.

What does not make sense is that this ARE-C2 is exactly like the MCC-4.For shorter batteries per your review, it only charges at .5A because of that little spring in the very back?

Could you clear this up please?!!

p.s. the battery is only 6 months old.

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 28, 2014)

BobMc said:


> I ordered a vp2 from xtar direct on 3/18 and it was supposed to ship March 31st,but they must be ahead of schedule,since mine arrived today . I hooked it up and it looks to be a really nice charger,thanks to all the advice here I knew what to order.



My dealer handling my recalled unit stated that Xtar was ready to ship from China and that they had received the dealer's returns. That was Wednesday, IIRC. Once they hit Seattle, they're be sent back out to the original batch owners, so maybe for me, next week?

FWIW, I asked Lisa about some people being able to keep their recalled units and still get sent an updated unit and she said that she wished she could have done that because contacting everybody, issuing return postage paid RMAs, keeping track of who's sent what and dealing with complaints has been a big pain in her/their behinds, but Xtar wanted her batch sent back for some reason.

Chris


----------



## THE_dAY (Mar 28, 2014)

ChrisGarrett, regarding your issue with returning the VP2, my guess is that since Mtnelectronics just recently became a dealer with Xtar, they have a different relationship with Xtar as opposed to Illumination Gear who from what I've read have a longer relationship (more trusting) with Xtar. This is just speculation though...

I don't have the VP2 but I've been keeping up with the recall and such.
I hope you all get your new chargers soon and start using/enjoying them as I have been with the SP1.
On a positive note, at least this recall/issue was caught soon after the VP2's release and not months/year after.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 29, 2014)

THE_dAY said:


> ChrisGarrett, regarding your issue with returning the VP2, my guess is that since Mtnelectronics just recently became a dealer with Xtar, they have a different relationship with Xtar as opposed to Illumination Gear who from what I've read have a longer relationship (more trusting) with Xtar. This is just speculation though...



I'm not mad, but it would have been nice to have two of them...sometimes we win and sometimes we lose, right?



Chris


----------



## THE_dAY (Mar 29, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I'm not mad, but it would have been nice to have two of them...sometimes we win and sometimes we lose, right?


No doubt that two chargers would have been nice!
I'm wondering though, since the issue was enough for a recall maybe you're saving yourself from some heartache from any future issues that would have arisen from that charger.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 29, 2014)

THE_dAY said:


> No doubt that two chargers would have been nice!
> I'm wondering though, since the issue was enough for a recall maybe you're saving yourself from some heartache from any future issues that would have arisen from that charger.



I'm into high end vacuum tube HiFi gear. I'm used to stuff breaking down, lol. 

Anyhow, time to move on.

I broke down my very first laptop battery pack and got 8 Sony ~2002ish US 18650GR G4 2000mAh cells that were all at 3.70x/3.71x and charged up fine to 4.17v and settled at 4.14/4.15v. 

I'll let them sit for a couple of weeks and see if they drop and then play around with them. I have two more VAIO packs, so if they work out, that's 24 outdated cells to fiddle with!

Lucky me.

Chris


----------



## Goredoth (Mar 29, 2014)

I just ordered a couple VP2's from XtarDirect and I'm aware they won't be shipped with an Australian plug. Does anyone know if it is okay for me to cut the US/EU plug off and attach a new Australian one? I did it to all my English plugs but it was mainly Lamps, Toasters and the like so I'm a little worried maybe I can't do this to something that seems so delicate and potentially dangerous.

Thanks.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 29, 2014)

Goredoth said:


> I just ordered a couple VP2's from XtarDirect and I'm aware they won't be shipped with an Australian plug. Does anyone know if it is okay for me to cut the US/EU plug off and attach a new Australian one? I did it to all my English plugs but it was mainly Lamps, Toasters and the like so I'm a little worried maybe I can't do this to something that seems so delicate and potentially dangerous.



It is probably a bit difficult to do it with a plug pack.
You can probably find a 12V supply that can be used locally.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Goredoth said:


> I just ordered a couple VP2's from XtarDirect and I'm aware they won't be shipped with an Australian plug. Does anyone know if it is okay for me to cut the US/EU plug off and attach a new Australian one? I did it to all my English plugs but it was mainly Lamps, Toasters and the like so I'm a little worried maybe I can't do this to something that seems so delicate and potentially dangerous.
> 
> Thanks.


The plug is attached to a charging-brick, so replacing the plugs is a no-go. But you could add a plug-converter.


----------



## inetdog (Mar 29, 2014)

Just FYI, the power conversion unit with a mains cord on one end and the output cord or socket on the other is what is usually called a brick.
The power conversion unit with the male mains plug built directly into it is more properly called a "wall wart".


----------



## Goredoth (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah well that is a bit of a bummer. I have heaps of those Australian male plug heads kicking about. Ah well thanks guys.

HJK when you say "You can probably find a 12V supply that can be used locally." excuse my ignorance but what exactly do you mean?


----------



## HKJ (Mar 29, 2014)

Goredoth said:


> HJK when you say "You can probably find a 12V supply that can be used locally." excuse my ignorance but what exactly do you mean?



I expect the VP2 uses a 12 volt 1A plug pack with a barrel connector, I do not expect you will have any difficulties finding a substitute locally.


----------



## Goredoth (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh right, I know what you're talking about didn't know what they were called haha. That is good I have a bag full of those types of plugs in the garage like 10-20 hopefully one of them will do the job. Cheers.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 29, 2014)

HKJ said:


> I expect the VP2 uses a 12 volt 1A plug pack with a barrel connector, I do not expect you will have any difficulties finding a substitute locally.



Mine was 12v/1A and identical to my WP2 II wall wart.

Chris


----------



## cvedrick (Mar 31, 2014)

Makes me glad I was too cheap to buy a VP1, not I can get the VP2, have a "charged" LED and use 26000 series batteries!


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 4, 2014)

I just received my re-engineered VP2 in the mail today. The dealer sent me a naked Sanyo 2600mAh FM cell as a nice gesture.

Unfortunately, I used my WP2 II to charge up most of my cells last night, lol, so I have nothing to test it out on, until I run something down.

Chris


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 4, 2014)

Does it have any markings or anything to differentiate between the 2 VP2 chargers? How does one know he/she is getting the upgraded version?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 4, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Does it have any markings or anything to differentiate between the 2 VP2 chargers? How does one know he/she is getting the upgraded version?



I had to send my first VP2 back to M.E. in order to get this new one, as I wasn't allowed to keep the defective unit, like some of us were.

I remember that the old box did not have a UPC code on its rear and this one does. Both have security stickers on the unit itself, covering the seam for the two halves. On this new one, the sticker is on the front, facing the user and the old one had its stick on the side, nearest the user, IIRC.

When inputting my old 'anti-piracy security number' into Xtar's site, I kept getting an error, however this was explained by stating that Xtar was just getting back from CES, it was the Chinese New Year and that Xtar is known to be slow at updating their website (Which is true. None of the 3 US Distributors, nor Xtar's HK site made any mention of the VP2, until well after I had my charger in mid February. Even Xtar's banner ad on CPF failed to mention the VP2, deferring to the VP1.

My new number doesn't work either and when I plug in the serial number, it states ITEM NOT FOUND, so I don't know what's up with that? 

What's funny is that my PC remembers the old numbers and my old serial number was 00198 and the new one is 02119, so my first one was under 200 and this one is just over 2100 units produced (presumably.)

There's also a little 'advert card' explaining lithium battery technology, which wasn't included in the first box. Both boxes have a slick matte finish, so the the packaging is similar.

There's nothing that I can see that differentiates one unit (or box) from the other, definitively.

Chris


----------



## Turak (Apr 5, 2014)

Got my new VP2 today.

It has the security sticker with the 18 digit code under the scratch off.

When I entered it in the web site the first time I must have missed a digit or had one wrong. It said 'Security Code Does Not Exist'.

I then went ahead and entered it again....this time it came back with a bunch of Chinese characters that I didn't understand. Apparently it said 'this is made by Xtar, rest assured its good to use', meaning its not a fake.

I went ahead and closed by browser and reopened it, went to the web site again, entered my number again and it came back with the correct reply....which was something like 'first time to querey and a date/time'.

So apparently it did work and IS genuine, just seemed to take few tries.

As for using it.....so far so good. Stays very cool even using the 1A setting. I have only used it a couple times so far.....but I like it so far.

Only complaint....its so new the plastic still has a funny smell to it.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 5, 2014)

Turak said:


> Got my new VP2 today.
> 
> It has the security sticker with the 18 digit code under the scratch off.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my two codes do/did the same thing, but I interpreted that as a failure: First Time To Query, the time/date, both in red with the Chinese characters.

How do you know that 'First Time To Query' is the correct answer?

I've only gotten the above on both of my chargers, but maybe I have things wrong?

I see that they explain things below the box, but I don't recall seeing anything saying that my unit is authentic, but I don't see the message 'security code does not exist,' either.

And when I go and plug in the Serial Number, I get 'product not found,' so that's odd.

Anyhow...

Chris


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you Chris


----------



## bulgie (Apr 10, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Yeah, my two codes do/did the same thing, but I interpreted that as a failure: First Time To Query, the time/date, both in red with the Chinese characters.
> 
> How do you know that 'First Time To Query' is the correct answer?
> 
> ...



Just got mine, entered the anti-fake code and got a response I didn't understand, so I tried it again and got the 'First Time To Query' response. But the date/time given was one minute ago, so I was clearly the first person to query that number. What this shows is, the number hasn't been copied off a real one, and then applied to a fake one. At least it's not a number that's been queried earlier by the owner of the real one. Does that make sense?

Oh and when I entered my serial number the first time I got the 'product not found' but then I realized I'd entered the letters as lowercase. When I tried it again with the letters uppercase, I got success. Any chance you made the same mistake I did? Serials aren't usually case-sensitive, but Xtar's are, apparently.

I bought mine from eBay seller andrew_amanda_outdoors a.k.a. Andrew & Amanda a.k.a. "Langlang Intl. LLC". Listed at $49.90 (free shipping) but with a "make offer" option, so I offered $48 and they took it. I thought I was such a Smart Shopper until I realized they have a website where they offer them for $46, also free shipping. Oops, only overpaid by $2. Delivery was fast, shipped from North Carolina.

I emailed customer service at Xtar asking if my serial was affected by the recall, and got a reply same day assuring me (in pretty good English) that mine is second-wave, not recalled.

I charged up a pair of brand-new NCR18650B which came at the usual 3.6 V or so, used 1.0 A, didn't time it but I'm happy there were no flames or any other problem to report. It's a battery charger, it charges batteries!

I played with the USB-out to charge my phone, and I was disappointed to find that it only uses the battery in slot 1. It's been pointed out to me that this is explained in the manual, but who has time to RTFM?  I think I will use that function, for car-camping, so I can charge my phone when the car's not running (cig lighter socket is off when the car is off.) haven't tried the cig lighter adapter for the VP2 yet, I hope it doesn't set my car on fire. If you don't hear back from me, it probably means I died horribly in flames, or else just forgot to post back with the results of my testing.

-bulgie


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 10, 2014)

bulgie said:


> Just got mine, entered the anti-fake code and got a response I didn't understand, so I tried it again and got the 'First Time To Query' response. But the date/time given was one minute ago, so I was clearly the first person to query that number. What this shows is, the number hasn't been copied off a real one, and then applied to a fake one. At least it's not a number that's been queried earlier by the owner of the real one. Does that make sense?
> 
> Oh and when I entered my serial number the first time I got the 'product not found' but then I realized I'd entered the letters as lowercase. When I tried it again with the letters uppercase, I got success. Any chance you made the same mistake I did? Serials aren't usually case-sensitive, but Xtar's are, apparently.
> -bulgie



Yeah, that makes sense. I'm not worried about it, but it's just an odd type of system.

Funny that you mention Andrew_Amanda, as I bought my ET D25C Ti clicky and an Xtar M1PS from them last week. The little Xtar USB charger only wants to charge up to 4.05v, so I contacted them and we both agreed that it wouldn't be cost effective to have me send it back and then them send me a new one back, since it was only $10 shipped with the light, so I sent them $15 and they sent me a new NiteCore i4 v.2 charger, which is working out well.

I got to keep the M1PS, but apart from an AC wall-wart and a cheap USB cable, it's not doing much.

My VP2 is working fine, but then again, so did the first example that I had.

Chris


----------



## tobrien (Apr 11, 2014)

I have my XTAR VP2 coming from GoingGear tomorrow so here's to hoping


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 11, 2014)

tobrien said:


> I have my XTAR VP2 coming from GoingGear tomorrow so here's to hoping



You'll be happy with it and as long as it's working 100%, you bought a nice consumer charger that's almost as flexible as one could hope for.

It would be nice if it did 250mA, 500mA, 1A and 2A. It would be nice if it allowed both bays to be charged at different rates. And it would be nice if you could do 3.2v (or 3.6v) cells in bay 1 and 3.8v cells in bay 2, for truly autonomous and independent charging, but hey...nothing's perfect, right?

Chris


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 12, 2014)

That will be the VP3.


----------



## flashflood (Apr 13, 2014)

What I really want is a VP4 -- that is, a 4-slot version of the VP2. I just recently bought the NiteCore Intellicharger i4, and while not as sexy as a VP4 would be, I can't complain. It gets the job done. I just really like the idea of having more telemetry.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien (Apr 14, 2014)

anyone with a VP2: does your VP2 seem laggy? I know it's a charger and not a desktop computer, but my button presses vs. charge current setting changing is pretty slow.

also the time it takes for the LEDs to indicate it's started charging seems slow too


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 14, 2014)

tobrien said:


> anyone with a VP2: does your VP2 seem laggy? I know it's a charger and not a desktop computer, but my button presses vs. charge current setting changing is pretty slow.
> 
> also the time it takes for the LEDs to indicate it's started charging seems slow too



Normal on both of my VP2s.

On the first one, I was quick to press the current setting button, but I now know to go slow.

Two clicks, one second apart, for 1A charging.

It'll take a moment for the charger to shift into the charging mode, again, no biggie, but that's what both of mine do/did.

On another note, on my first one, I noticed that after the cells get to 4.20v on the display, it would take what I thought was an unusually long time to go green. Maybe a solid hour?

I realize that there's a period in the charging protocol where things get 'topped off,' but what I got in the habit of doing and have always done, is to rotate the cells in the chargers slightly, every hour and when I would do this on VP2 #1, the LEDs would soon go green, to the point that I started thinking that this was the norm. I could also see the voltage drop on the display slightly, after turning them on occasion, say from 4.12v to 4.09v and then they would ramp up from there. 

On my WP2 II, Maha C-9000 and BC-700, I turn the batteries/cells as a rule and not much happens. Sometimes the WP2 II will go green a few seconds after turning (1/16th of a turn,) but most times the charger keeps charging.

Now, on my VP2 #2, on the few cells that I've charged (I've been playing with my NC i4, v.2,) I haven't noticed this, but I'm a fiddler and so I'm turning them often due to my OCD flaring up, lol.

Just something to be mindful of, going forward.

Break up that point of resistance, a couple of times, if you can.

Chris


----------



## fridgemagnet (Apr 25, 2014)

I just got my Xtar VP2 today - and I'm somewhat confused - it only charges up to 3.8 volts...should it not charge up to 4.2V ?
Will this charger charge up my Samsung INR18650-20R to their full capacity, as topping out at 3.8V seems not so good to me - though I am new to all of this - never having had this sort of battery before, unless you count laptop batteries.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 25, 2014)

Look at this table:


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 25, 2014)

fridgemagnet said:


> I just got my Xtar VP2 today - and I'm somewhat confused - it only charges up to 3.8 volts...should it not charge up to 4.2V ?
> Will this charger charge up my Samsung INR18650-20R to their full capacity, as topping out at 3.8V seems not so good to me - though I am new to all of this - never having had this sort of battery before, unless you count laptop batteries.



Those voltages listed on the VP2' switch are NOMINAL voltages, not 'hot off the charger' voltages.

3.8v use this ONLY ONLY ONLY for 4.35v cells, like the LG D1s/E1s and the Samsung whatevers.

3.6v use this for 4.2v Li-Co/Li-Mn cells. You can also use the 3.6v setting to charge up the 4.35v/3.8v cells, but they won't be fully charged. You'll still be safe if you mix it up, unlike the reverse.

3.2v use this setting for the LiFePO4 3.2v/3.6 (HOTC) cells.

When you're done charging your 3.6v/3.8v cells, or your 3.8v/4.35v cells, make sure that you get in the habit of placing the switch back on 3.6v, so if you make a mistake with something, you won't damage things.

Chris


----------



## fridgemagnet (Apr 25, 2014)

Thankl you Chris, and HKJ

So it will get a full charge into them ok. Are my Samsungs safe with the 3.8V charge setting? - I am a little scared of these things going bang.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 25, 2014)

fridgemagnet said:


> Thankl you Chris, and HKJ
> 
> So it will get a full charge into them ok. Are my Samsungs safe with the 3.8V charge setting? - I am a little scared of these things going bang.



You're not listening, or understanding bud.

Samsung INR18650 20-R are 3.6v cells that charge up to 4.20v hot off the charger. We don't call them 4.20v cells, because their nominal voltage is right at 3.6v/3.7v. You will see these voltages used to describe them, not 4.20v.

You will want to use the 3.6v setting on the VP2, not the 3.8v setting.

In the same vein, some Samsung and LG cells charge up to 4.30v/4.35v, but their nominal charge is 3.8v in Xtar's eyes.

You would use this 3.8v setting if you're sure that your cells are 4.35v capable.

Do not use the 3.8v setting on 3.6v/3.7v (4.20v cells.)

Chris


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh boy. There is confusion with this charger for the lay person that is not familiar with Li-Ion batteries.


----------



## fridgemagnet (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok - I understand now. Thanks Chris, for the enlightenment.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 25, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Oh boy. There is confusion with this charger for the lay person that is not familiar with Li-Ion batteries.



I just received my VP2 and thought the same things. Especially when looking at it and saw that it was set to 3.8v out of the box. Most will not need this setting and may not even notice it before dropping in their more common 3.7/3.8v Li-ion. Not good.

I like the charger. It has replaced my aging Pila IBC.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 25, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Oh boy. There is confusion with this charger for the lay person that is not familiar with Li-Ion batteries.



I'm no rocket surgeon, but it's not that difficult.

For 3.2v LiFePO4 cells, use the 3.2v switch. For 3.6v (or 3.7v as marked) cells, which is usually what's stamped on 4.20v batteries, use the 3.6v switch. And finally, if you've gone out of your way to buy 4.35v cells, use the 3.8v switch.

Don't try and charge LiFePO4 3.2v cells with the switch at the 3.6v, or the 3.8v, position, as you'll screw things up. Don't try and charge 3.6v (4.20v) cells with the 3.8v algorithm, as you'll screw things up.

If you don't own any LiFePO4 3.2v cells, you'll have no reason to have your switch on the 3.2v setting, so your default position, for safety's sake, should ALWAYS be on the 3.6v setting. This way, if you put a 3.8v/4.35v cell in at that setting, the worst that will happen is that you only charge it up to 90%, or whatever.

Chris


----------



## __philippe (Apr 26, 2014)

HKJ said:


> Look at this table:



Hi HKJ,

Can we infer you designed this instructive table purposedly to illustrate a forthcoming VP2 charger test/review, 
to be posted imminently ?...

(The "Switch" column looks like a definite telltale to me...)

__philippe


----------



## HKJ (Apr 26, 2014)

__philippe said:


> Hi HKJ,
> 
> Can we infer you designed this instructive table purposedly to illustrate a forthcoming VP2 charger test/review,
> to be posted imminently ?...
> ...



I expect that I am going to use it for VP2 , but I designed it for SP1.


----------



## newbie66 (Apr 27, 2014)

Can the VP2 charge Surefire LFP 123A lithium-phosphate cells?


----------



## __philippe (Apr 27, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Can the VP2 charge Surefire LFP 123A lithium-phosphate cells?


Assuming a LiFePo4 chemistry for SF LFP123A cells, the VP2 can indeed charge them safely using switch setting "3.2v"

(See HKJ's reference table in post #139 above)

__philippe


----------



## newbie66 (Apr 27, 2014)

__philippe said:


> Assuming a LiFePo4 chemistry for SF LFP123A cells, the VP2 can indeed charge them safely using switch setting "3.2v"
> 
> (See HKJ's reference table in post #139 above)
> 
> __philippe



Thanks for the reply. I will be placing an order soon.


----------



## david57strat (Apr 28, 2014)

I just picked up my VP2 earlier this afternoon


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 29, 2014)

david57strat said:


> I just picked up my VP2 earlier this afternoon



If you don't already own an Xtar VP1, you'll be happy with it and you've bought a charger that will handle a lot of cells, going forward.

Chris


----------



## david57strat (Apr 29, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> If you don't already own an Xtar VP1, you'll be happy with it and you've bought a charger that will handle a lot of cells, going forward.
> 
> Chris



This is my first XTAR charging product. I'm really pleased with it, so far. Prior to this, I used a pair of Nitecore i4 Intellichargers (which also work very well); but I wanted something that was capable of charging LiFePo4 RCR123 batteries (which I'm about to start using, rather than primary CR123s in some of my lights); and I wanted to be able to accommodate the larger 26650 (or even some of the longer protected 18650 batteries) that don't fit well in my i4 chargers.

This charger should work very nicely. I only wish they made a four-bank version, so I can charge more batteries, simultaneously.


----------



## apostolis22 (Apr 30, 2014)

HKJ said:


> That will be some time, Xtar has not shipped one to me yet.
> It looks like the first batch goes to dealers. Review copies are first send out from the second batch or maybe later.




Im looking forward to see a review of VP2 by you. Did Xtar send you one?

Thank you


----------



## newbie66 (May 2, 2014)

Just got my VP2 charger today and charged the Keepower 14500 840mAh! Proceeding to charge the Surefire LFP123A cells...


----------



## newbie66 (May 3, 2014)

Crap, I think my charger has issues.
I thought of charging my 14500 Keepower after running it down a bit. I placed it in the right bay without turning on the power outlet. The charger started having a faint red light to the two leds (I guess it is sucking power from the cell). I proceeded to turn on the power outlet thus powering the charger and then after a second or two a short static sound could be heard. Burnt smell and smoke came out from between the cell's positive contact and the charger's contact point. I removed it and and shut it off. I waited a bit and turned on the charger again but this even without any cells the right bay is charging. Is it possible to claim warranty? Voltage switch was at 3.6V too.


----------



## newbie66 (May 3, 2014)

I just sent an email to my dealer and am waiting for a response... This kinda sucks though.


----------



## RI Chevy (May 3, 2014)

Who did you buy it from?

It is a little late now, but I always plug in my VP1 charger and wait for it to "boot up," set the charging to 1A for my 18650's, then I install the batteries to charge. Just my process that I go through.


----------



## newbie66 (May 3, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Who did you buy it from?
> 
> It is a little late now, but I always plug in my VP1 charger and wait for it to "boot up," set the charging to 1A for my 18650's, then I install the batteries to charge. Just my process that I go through.




Well, I am from Malaysia actually and bought it from a store called "Mount Xplorer Outdoor Gear" although their website and email goes by the name "Gadgetworld2u".

Still waiting for a response from them...


----------



## RI Chevy (May 3, 2014)

Hopefully they will make it right for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## G.Brooks (May 3, 2014)

Soon I will buy VP2 also,need replacement from cheap Cytac charger. Btw,on ebay,VP1 and VP2 price nearly the same ?! Can we except price go down for VP1 ?


----------



## newbie66 (May 3, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Hopefully they will make it right for you. :thumbsup:



Thanks for the support!


----------



## newbie66 (May 5, 2014)

Hi guys, wanna ask if it is okay to plug the charger into an extension? (mine has 4 ports)


----------



## HKJ (May 5, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Hi guys, wanna ask if it is okay to plug the charger into an extension? (mine has 4 ports)



A charger is fairly low power, i.e. there is no problems with using extensions.


----------



## newbie66 (May 5, 2014)

HKJ said:


> A charger is fairly low power, i.e. there is no problems with using extensions.



Thanks for the info. I'll just wait for my charger to be replaced tomorrow and plug into an extension with a peace of mind.


----------



## propergol (May 5, 2014)

hi all,
I m sorry for my first post to ask you something...but :
I 'm french and I bought the VP2 charger in an online german shop, since there is no reseller in UK nor in France and :
- this shop send you the VP2 box WITHOUT the car adaptator :shakehead They sell it separatly...but that's an other story
- the manual is in german and I absolutly don't anderstand any word of german...

I have tried to find a download pdf version of the manual on all Xtar's online stores and even the official Xtar's website doesn't have any.

So I would be very gratefull if some off you could take a picture of his manual in english and upload it somewhere.

PS : here is the link to the shop : 
http://xtar.de/ladegeraete/vp2/155/vp2-2-schacht-ladegeraet
I realy wonder if this is normal they can sell the VP2 without the car adaptator...


----------



## RI Chevy (May 5, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## RetroTechie (May 5, 2014)

propergol said:


> I realy wonder if this is normal they can sell the VP2 without the car adaptator...


Can, yes. Shop page clearly states what you get (charger + wallwart), and that they sell an optional car plug.

Normal: no. Normal is you get a box like Xtar supplies them (which in this case should include a car lead, as that's shown on Xtar site as package contents). Imho a bit of sleezy way to make a quick buck - on top of already high price.  For example Nkon has these _much_ cheaper.


----------



## newbie66 (May 6, 2014)

I got my charger replaced today and so far so good.

The box it came with does include the car adapter. There is a space in the box molded for the adapter itself.

If you were nearby I could have given it to you as I don't use it. Unfortunately we are not close to one another.


----------



## RI Chevy (May 6, 2014)

Good deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## propergol (May 6, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> I got my charger replaced today and so far so good.
> 
> The box it came with does include the car adapter. There is a space in the box molded for the adapter itself.
> 
> If you were nearby I could have given it to you as I don't use it. Unfortunately we are not close to one another.



Thanks, but like you I don't realy need the car adapter, but I would simply never buy again from this "seller".

What I miss the most like I said is the manual in english


----------



## lebox97 (May 7, 2014)

FYI all 
the XTAR Car/DC Plug/Cord for all charger models are priced/sold separately by XTAR, it is up to the individual Dealers as to whether they will include one or both plugs.
Make sure when you purchase a charger from a dealer - you know whether you are buying only Wall/AC cord, or both AC&DC cords.

properqol, send my your email address and I will send you a PDF copy of the VP2 Manual

Cheers
Tod




propergol said:


> Thanks, but like you I don't realy need the car adapter, but I would simply never buy again from this "seller".
> 
> What I miss the most like I said is the manual in english


----------



## __philippe (May 7, 2014)

propergol said:


> Thanks, but like you I don't realy need the car adapter, but I would simply never buy again from this "seller".
> 
> What I miss the most like I said is the manual in english



The exorbitant prices and indifferent service provided by some EU stores are most deplorable.

Not to belabor a point oft made, but one of the best deals for European potential buyers of the Xtar VP2 charger 
(complete with car adapter and English manual) has been alluded to in post #31 above.

Well worth a little "googling" to pinpoint the "mystery" source...

__philippe


----------



## propergol (May 7, 2014)

Hi,
thanks for your help!
I think I need to have 3 posts on the forum in order to be able to send you a PM.
So I will try asap :wave:


----------



## kbuzbee (May 8, 2014)

What settings would be right for EagleTac 16340s? 1a @ 3.6v?

Thanks!

Ken


----------



## HKJ (May 8, 2014)

kbuzbee said:


> What settings would be right for EagleTac 16340s? 1a @ 3.6v?



No, that is to high current. Voltage is correct.
With 16340 you do want want a charge current above 0.5A and preferable lower, i.e. 0.25A


----------



## kbuzbee (May 8, 2014)

HKJ said:


> No, that is to high current. Voltage is correct.
> With 16340 you do want want a charge current above 0.5A and preferable lower, i.e. 0.25A



Thank, but to clarify...

'Do *NOT* want a charge current above .5a'? How low will the VP2 go?

(edit - okay, I looked back through the thread... .25a, .5a & 1a? So use .25a?)

Ken


----------



## HKJ (May 8, 2014)

kbuzbee said:


> Thank, but to clarify...
> 
> 'Do *NOT* want a charge current above .5a'? How low will the VP2 go?
> 
> (edit - okay, I looked back through the thread... .25a, .5a & 1a? So use .25a?)



As long as you have the time use 0.25A, if you need the battery fast use 0.5A.
In my review it will say 0.25/0.5A like on the VP1.


----------



## kbuzbee (May 8, 2014)

HKJ said:


> As long as you have the time use 0.25A, if you need the battery fast use 0.5A.
> In my review it will say 0.25/0.5A like on the VP1.



Okay, thanks. .25a is no problem. I'm never in a hurry for a battery. Just wanting to do it "right"

How's the review coming along, by the way?

Ken


----------



## HKJ (May 8, 2014)

kbuzbee said:


> How's the review coming along, by the way?



Testing is basically done, now I need to look at the results and do some writing.
I will probably not be finished before I publish the next charger review, but the next again I expect will be the VP2.


----------



## kbuzbee (May 8, 2014)

Cool! I look forward to it.

Ken


----------



## CampingMaster (May 8, 2014)

I received mine yesterday, very happy with it.




Now I am able to charge my Sanyo UR16650ZT 2,100mAh ( orange ) and NEW for 2014 Sanyo UR16650ZTA 2,500mAh ( purple ) at 4.30v instead of 4.20v. The 4.34v and 4.33v on displays means .05v less on the batterie ; I don't know how come, but while charging, the indicator ( display ) shows a .05v more, but for the first few seconds after inserting the cell in the charger it indicates the real voltage of the batterie ( exactly the same amount as my DMM ). ???

I bought also the USB Detector at the same time, works very well.

I do my best to talk in english, I am french speaking, then sorry for my not so good way to communicate in English to you.




Another picture that I share with you.


----------



## kbuzbee (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the pics!

Your English is terrific! No worries.

Ken


----------



## oldvultureface (May 9, 2014)

CampingMaster said:


> I don't know how come, but while charging, the indicator ( display ) shows a .05v more, but for the first few seconds after inserting the cell in the charger it indicates the real voltage of the batterie ( exactly the same amount as my DMM ). ???



When the cell is initially inserted in the charger, as you've noticed, the cell's voltage is displayed. A moment later, the voltage required to push the selected current through the cell is shown.


----------



## CampingMaster (May 9, 2014)

oldvultureface said:


> When the cell is initially inserted in the charger, as you've noticed, the cell's voltage is displayed. A moment later, the voltage required to push the selected current through the cell is shown.



Thank you oldvultureface because I saw nothing in the user manual explaining this.


----------



## CampingMaster (May 9, 2014)

kbuzbee said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> Your English is terrific! No worries.
> 
> Ken



Thank you !


----------



## HKJ (May 9, 2014)

oldvultureface said:


> When the cell is initially inserted in the charger, as you've noticed, the cell's voltage is displayed. A moment later, the voltage required to push the selected current through the cell is shown.



The charger shows the voltage on the cells/battery terminals, this will be higher when charging.
Pulsing chargers usual shows the voltage when current is off, this is lower, but not more correct.


----------



## CampingMaster (May 9, 2014)

HKJ said:


> The charger shows the voltage on the cells/battery terminals, this will be higher when charging.
> Pulsing chargers usual shows the voltage when current is off, this is lower, but not more correct.



Thank you for the precision and also for all the info you give us about cells and chargers with your reviews. The share of your khowledge is for sure very well appreciated from all the flashaholic community. Your expertise helped me to make good choices for the last few years that I am reading hours and hours on CPF.


----------



## kbuzbee (May 9, 2014)

HKJ said:


> As long as you have the time use 0.25A, if you need the battery fast use 0.5A.
> In my review it will say 0.25/0.5A like on the VP1.



How about 18650s? Also .25a?

Thanks!

Ken


----------



## HKJ (May 9, 2014)

kbuzbee said:


> How about 18650s? Also .25a?



1A most 18650 are rated for charge currents above 1A.

Before I get questions about other battery sizes, check this table (This is for VP1, my VP2 table will include 26650 batteries):





IMR cells can usual be charged with higher current.


----------



## kbuzbee (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Brother!

Ken


----------



## propergol (May 9, 2014)

I have Samsung ICR18650-26F and have just received Sony's US18650VTC5
What charge would you recommand?
I guess charging is not the same on first and second.
I m realy new to this...


----------



## HKJ (May 9, 2014)

propergol said:


> I have Samsung ICR18650-26F and have just received Sony's US18650VTC5
> What charge would you recommand?
> I guess charging is not the same on first and second.
> I m realy new to this...



Any good CC/CV charge would do, the VP1 and VP2 is some of the best charger you can get.


----------



## propergol (May 9, 2014)

So I choose 3.8V on the rear switch and 1 A rate and I won't explode?


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

No 3.6v 

The 3.8v is for 4.35v cells only!!!!


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

Reg A 1A or 2A is fine but i prefer 1A


----------



## propergol (May 9, 2014)

too late!

kidding.
Thanks a lot.

Edit : what would happen if I had choosed 3.8V? explosion?


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

:laughing: a black hole would appear and you would implode...............,just before that happened the cell would have a high chance of getting damaged or certainly shorten life...........

If protected it would trip more than likely............

Just leave on the 3.6v setting as a default.

Explosion would be unlikely tbh but there is always a risk on unprotected cells.


----------



## propergol (May 9, 2014)

:twothumbs

I chose the paranoid way 3.6V @ 0.5A :


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

0.5A is fine on an 18650 but it will take a while,1A imo is a better choice,if you need a quicker charge then 2A is fine on higher capacity cells for example 3100 and 3400 mah.


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

For example my xtar wp6 charges at 650ma so its quite a slow charge,i have the sp1 ,so 3.6v (4.2v charge) and regular use 1A and sometimes 2A on my 3400 unprotected pany cells if i want a quicker charge time.

3.6v for 4.2v charge
3.8v for 4,35v charge

I may follow in the steps of Chris and get a couple of 3.8v cells to try.


----------



## propergol (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the infos.
Is there any website that would have a list of batteries and their charging recommendation? Or do we need to search for each battery?


----------



## Stefano (May 9, 2014)

Small review of XTAR VP2. 
Sorry, only available in Italian

http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8109


----------



## kbuzbee (May 10, 2014)

Nice Stefano! I couldn't understand the Italian, but the pictures pretty much said it all. Outstanding!

Ken


----------



## ven (May 10, 2014)

propergol said:


> Thanks for the infos.
> Is there any website that would have a list of batteries and their charging recommendation? Or do we need to search for each battery?




Look above at #191 that HKJ kindly posted ,it has cells and recommended charge rates from xtars info.


----------



## timbo114 (Aug 30, 2014)

ven said:


> For example my xtar wp6 charges at 650ma so its quite a slow charge,i have the sp1 ,so 3.6v (4.2v charge) and regular use 1A and sometimes 2A on my 3400 unprotected pany cells if i want a quicker charge time.
> 
> 3.6v for 4.2v charge
> 3.8v for 4,35v charge
> ...



Illum.com states that a 4.3v charger must be used to hit top capacity of the Keeppower 16650 (Sanyo UR16650ZT).
I have my VP2 set @ 3.8v charge rate to fully juice my Keeppower 16650 2000mAh.
So here's what I saw ...
@3.8v rate, the charger runs the cells to 4.26v on the red light for about 9 seconds, then stops charging and reads 3.8v on the green light.
I pulled the brand new cells, which checked out at 4.14v each.
What am I missing, or doing wrong?

_*3.0v/3.2v LiFePO4 Battery Charger (Charges to 3.2v)
3.6v/3.7v Li-ion Battery Charger (Charges to 4.2v)
3.8v Li-ion Battery Charger (Charges to 4.35v)*_


----------



## Overclocker (Aug 30, 2014)

timbo114 said:


> Illum.com states that a 4.3v charger must be used to hit top capacity of the Keeppower 16650 (Sanyo UR16650ZT).
> I have my VP2 set @ 3.8v charge rate to fully juice my Keeppower 16650 2000mAh.
> So here's what I saw ...
> @3.8v rate, the charger runs the cells to 4.26v on the red light for about 9 seconds, then stops charging and reads 3.8v on the green light.
> ...




protection circuit kicking in

keeppower 16650 2000mah is a 4.30v cell. charger at "3.8v" charges to 4.35 so don't use this setting


----------



## sgt253 (Sep 8, 2014)

Based on HKJ's review, and the thread here, I ordered a VP2 on Saturday from XTAR direct in California, USA. Just found it in my mailbox (Monday) in Illinois, USA. That's great Customer Service/Shipping! Charger looks like a really quality product. Batteries on charger now. I am really looking forward to using this charger! 

Regards.


----------



## tigman_tim (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,
anyone know if 32650s will fit.
thanks!!


----------



## moshow9 (Sep 9, 2014)

tigman_tim said:


> Hi,
> anyone know if 32650s will fit.
> thanks!!


I'm curious about this too, but I don't think so otherwise why not list it as officially supported?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Sep 10, 2014)

I charge my 32650's on my VP2 without any problems...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## mactavish (Sep 11, 2014)

Just received my Xtar VP2, and some Sony VTC5 18650 batteries. Both bats came at about 3.7 volts, so I put them both on a full charge. 

Not too long later, when I got very close to the charger I detected a faint smell, like "burnt electronics", while very faint, I thought that the smell also reminded me of breaking in new electronic products that get heated a bit. Charger never got hot, cells charged fine, unit seems to be working perfectly, don't hear anything shaking around inside, but did not want to force the case open to look inside. Even after the charger has been off for a long time, I can detect that same smell if I put my nose right up to the vent holes, but it's faint. 

Just thought I'd try posting here to see if any Xtar VP2 owners ever smelled this or smell it now? Again not sure if it's just the warmth breaking in the circuitry, or if his could be a future problem. Since I don't currently have any 18650 flashlights, I'm running down the batteries by using the USB output to power an iPad Mini. Unit is not even warm in this mode, then I'm going to run a full 2 battery charge, and keep a NOSE on it again. 

Just concerned about fire safety. THANKS for any feedback!


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 11, 2014)

My VP1 did the same thing. I think it is normal. After many uses, I can't detect the smell anymore. I think it is the normal "break in" type of heat cycle that it goes through.


----------



## sgt253 (Sep 11, 2014)

I just received my VP2 two days ago. I can say mine smells the same way. Plasticky, sweet faint burnt smell right out of the package. Never does get hot and works fantastically well!


----------



## mactavish (Sep 11, 2014)

THANKS guys! That was super fast help, and eases my mind. Charge on!


----------



## moshow9 (Sep 13, 2014)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I charge my 32650's on my VP2 without any problems...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


Thank you for the confirmation. Will it fit both in side by side or do they have to be charged individually?


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 13, 2014)

ven said:


> 0.5A is fine on an 18650 but it will take a while,1A imo is a better choice,if you need a quicker charge then 2A is fine on higher capacity cells for example 3100 and 3400 mah.



Note that for many of the most common cells (taking NCR18650B as an example) the recommended charge is .3C - so pushing two amps is well beyond recommended spec. I wouldn't expect any safety issues, but Panasonic sets those charge rates for a reason...you are probably going to shorten the lifespan of the cell by charging them at two amps.


----------



## ven (Sep 13, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Note that for many of the most common cells (taking NCR18650B as an example) the recommended charge is .3C - so pushing two amps is well beyond recommended spec. I wouldn't expect any safety issues, but Panasonic sets those charge rates for a reason...you are probably going to shorten the lifespan of the cell by charging them at two amps.



Yes,for normal cells it does shorten their life a bit,by how much i honestly dont know, but in the scheme of things i dont think the odd charge would be noticeable over years of use you get from 18650s. It is more for IMR cells ,these i use in my vv mods(ecigs) and can take a higher charge rate. Now i tend to be using more and more IMR cells in my lights so beneficial again for those times a quicker charge may be required.:thumbsup:

Too add,i use the IMR cells for around 12/18 months tops, that i use for vaping,then i dispose of for safety reasons:tinfoilgob full of 18650 basically to lessen the risks).

So more for IMR cells,higher charge rates can come in useful when needed. This was the reason i invested in an sp1 with the 2a setting,although for convenience and nice V read out the vp1 and vp2 at 1a get most used these days...................and plenty of back up cells for lessening the quicker charge need


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you for the confirmation. Will it fit both in side by side or do they have to be charged individually?

Two 26650 side by side works just fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## moshow9 (Sep 15, 2014)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Thank you for the confirmation. Will it fit both in side by side or do they have to be charged individually?
> 
> Two 26650 side by side works just fine.
> 
> ...


How about 32650's side by side?


----------



## moshow9 (Sep 17, 2014)

Can anyone please confirm that charging two 32650 batteries at the same time will be possible with the VP2?


----------



## HKJ (Sep 17, 2014)

moshow9 said:


> Can anyone please confirm that charging two 32650 batteries at the same time will be possible with the VP2?



Definitely not, there is not anymore space left with 26650:


----------



## moshow9 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you HKJ! :thumbsup:

So unofficial support for a single cell. Two chargers needed then, or just a different charger altogether. The VP2 would be a nice upgrade to my VP1 though.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Sep 18, 2014)

moshow9 said:


> Thank you HKJ! :thumbsup:
> 
> So unofficial support for a single cell. Two chargers needed then, or just a different charger altogether. The VP2 would be a nice upgrade to my VP1 though.



The VP4?


----------



## moshow9 (Sep 18, 2014)

oKtosiTe said:


> The VP4?


From what I have read the VP4 was a bit of a step back for Xtar, at least from what most were anticipating and expecting of it. Maybe if Xtar updates it with a version 2 that will be more in line with the VP2 and it's features set then I would be willing to go for the 4 bay.


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 20, 2014)

sgt253 said:


> Based on HKJ's review, and the thread here, I ordered a VP2 on Saturday from XTAR direct in California, USA. Just found it in my mailbox (Monday) in Illinois, USA. That's great Customer Service/Shipping! Charger looks like a really quality product. Batteries on charger now. I am really looking forward to using this charger!
> 
> Regards.


 I also ordered mine from xtardirect.com, on Thursday, they shipped the same day, and it will arrive today Saturday. Cool! I did not think USPS was capable of such quick delivery over 1450 miles, for a 1st class package. Interestingly, the charger was $35 from xtardirect, but $50 from batteryjunction. I did not see any Xtar chargers at illumn.com, weren't they a dealer at one time?


----------



## sgt253 (Sep 20, 2014)

I really had a positive experience. The shipping was lightning fast. The product (VP2) is fantastically suited to my needs. I hope your experience is equally as positive. Let us know how you fair?

Regards.


----------



## david57strat (Sep 26, 2014)

moshow9 said:


> Can anyone please confirm that charging two 32650 batteries at the same time will be possible with the VP2?



Agreed - A pair of 26650s are pretty snugly in there:


----------



## Divedeputy (Apr 3, 2015)

*VP2 would be a great charger if . . .*

This could be a great charger. These are my suggestions for improving it:

1. Enable channel independent charge rates. This would make it possible to charge a 14650 at .25A while at the same time charge an 18650 at 1A.

2. Enable USB output at 2A, like the WP2s does. Why was this not included on this charger??????

3. Enable the LCD to display the remaining battery charge when using it as a USB power source.

4. Include a compartment lid like the WP2s.

5. Write the manual to the same standard as the perfectly fluent promotional literature.

As it is my score for this model is: 6/10

Or it would be 6/10 if mine worked properly. While recharging new 18650 Xtar batteries it 'hangs' at 4.2V with the last bar flashing and the red charge light on. I have tried at .25A and 1A and in both scenarios the charger refuses to finish charging the batteries. After several hours I figured I have a faulty charger and installed the batteries in my Nitecore D4 and within 15 minutes the cells were at 4.2V.

I've been able to consistently repeat the scenario, it just refuses to finish the charging process. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 3, 2015)

I do not think there is anything wrong with your charger.

These VP1 and VP2 chargers do the same thing, as the voltage stays at 4.2v (For 4.2v Li Ion cells) and flashes for a while, but eventually stops and kicks off at 4.19v's consistently. Look for the green light indicating a full charge. These XTAR chargers are among the best. Check out fellow member HKJ's reviews on XTAR chargers. Links provided below. I do not see anything wrong with your charger. Sounds like a specific characteristic of these chargers. 

Try and let the charger run its course next time and just be sure that you monitor it while it flashes on 4.2v. About 45 minutes to an hour or so. *When it is done it should kick back to 4.19v and stop flashing, and green light comes on.* The battery will then be fully charged. Remove the battery promptly upon completion.

http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Xtar VP2 UK.html

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?385459-Test-Review-of-Charger-Xtar-VP2&highlight=





And welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## Divedeputy (Apr 3, 2015)

The LEDs on my unit remain red the entire time, they never change to green.
On my WP2s they turn green when the charge in finished. Are you telling me the VP2 behaves differently than the WP2s?

With such a 'wonderful' manual one never knows how they are supposed to behave, and HJKs review doesn't make this any clearer. Why would the WP2s and the VP2, made by the same company, have two different LED charging strategies?


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 3, 2015)

Not sure. Maybe an Email to XTAR is in order?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: VP2 would be a great charger if . . .*



Divedeputy said:


> While recharging new 18650 Xtar batteries it 'hangs' at 4.2V with the last bar flashing and the red charge light on. I have tried at .25A and 1A and in both scenarios the charger refuses to finish charging the batteries. After several hours I figured I have a faulty charger and installed the batteries in my Nitecore D4 and within 15 minutes the cells were at 4.2V.
> 
> I've been able to consistently repeat the scenario, it just refuses to finish the charging process. Has anyone else experienced this problem?



It might be faulty batteries, but it can also be a faulty charger. With the WP2s terminating correctly it is most likely a faulty charger.

I do usual not give detailed explanations about the leds, because they work the same on nearly all chargers: Red while charging and green when finished. Usual the charger will finished within an hour of reaching 4.2 volt, with old or faulty batteries it can take longer.
In my charts the yellow line shows where the charger report finished, i.e. where the light changes from red to green.


----------



## Divedeputy (Apr 3, 2015)

HKJ & Chevy, thank you for your replies and the helpful info. I would presume this charger to be faulty since I have 12 new batteries to test it with, and the same behavior consistently occurs with each battery. I'm now hoping to send it back for a credit or refund and wait for a newer model with more features since this model is significantly deficient for my needs. I really like the WP2s. . .if it had an LCD to display battery voltage I wouldn't have bothered ordering the VP2, it's not quite ready for flagship designation imo.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear that you're having issues with the VP2. Can I ask where you bought it from?


----------



## Divedeputy (Apr 3, 2015)

Xtar Direct.

Well I left it for about three hours and it finally completed the charge but one cell was at 4.17 and the other at 4.16, that's what the readout said.
I'm going to send it back in any case.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 4, 2015)

I would definitely send it back and try another one before abandoning the charger. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## david57strat (Apr 4, 2015)

Divedeputy said:


> The LEDs on my unit remain red the entire time, they never change to green.
> On my WP2s they turn green when the charge in finished. Are you telling me the VP2 behaves differently than the WP2s?
> 
> With such a 'wonderful' manual one never knows how they are supposed to behave, and HJKs review doesn't make this any clearer. Why would the WP2s and the VP2, made by the same company, have two different LED charging strategies?




I have a VP2 and a pair of VC4 chargers. The LEDs on all of them are supposed to turn Green, once the charge is terminated/completed.


----------



## 18650 (Apr 4, 2015)

Divedeputy said:


> Xtar Direct. Well I left it for about three hours and it finally completed the charge but one cell was at 4.17 and the other at 4.16, that's what the readout said. I'm going to send it back in any case.


 I'm not sure what the problem is? When I charge my PF cells, it stays at 4.2v for about 90 minutes before it completes and "falls" back to 4.18 or 4.19.


----------



## ven (Apr 4, 2015)

Never timed it,but both my vp1 and vp2 show 4.2v and carries on charging,i am sure the last part of charge is the longest due to lowering the rate.

If i take it out whilst it shows 4.2v(still charging) then goes to 3.6v on display with no cell,replace cell,it shows anywhere around 4.16 ish v,usually once charged and bars are full,the voltage then settles to 4.19 or 4.18 dependent on cell. After cell is removed,again time dependent,they settle to around 4.16v after a week or 2 when tested.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 4, 2015)

About the same for my VP1.


----------



## Divedeputy (Apr 4, 2015)

This isn’t the charger I thought I was buying. I’m going to continue using my Nitecore D4 and hold off purchasing until Xtar brings out a full featured model which includes these capabilities:

1. Independent charging levels for each channel
2. USB output at 2A (like the WP2s)
3. LCD readout of cell voltage when used as a USB power source

I out waited Zebralight when they stopped making flashlights with the screw mounted pocket clip. Replacing it with the snap-on clip was a significant mistake: it’s an unreliable design and unsuitable for EDC. It took them three years to bring it back on the SC62. . . I was the first in line to buy a handful.

I’m so tired of hoping the hype will deliver the goods on these too often questionable products. In addition to making full featured models it is high time LED flashlight manufacturers were tasked with delivering eco friendly manufacturing methods to shed some much needed light on this industry, and help reduce the massive amount of pollution required to make these units.

To XTAR,
Instead of allocating the traditional marketing budget to your next line of chargers, make a killer model with the features your customers are asking for, and send samples to trusted reviewers like HKJ and Self built. Your loyal fans on CandlePower forum will do the rest. . . the units will sell like hotcakes. You won’t be seeing me as a customer in the meanwhile. Do yourself a profitable favour and don’t keep us waiting.


----------



## Divedeputy (Apr 9, 2015)

WARNING re ordering from XTARDIRECT

As per the ongoing conversation regarding my faulty VP2 charger I have endeavored to contact XtarDirect, so far without success. Having sent three emails and leaving three voice messages you'd think they'd find a way to contact me. Nope. No response whatsoever.

All I can say is if you are planning on placing an XtarDirect order perhaps you might want to choose a different supplier, such as SB Flashlights. Not knowing if they have some issues with their operation, up to now XtarDirect has not shown any interest in communicating with me, in spite of placing this $450 order.


----------



## Matt4370 (Apr 9, 2015)

So, newbie has questions, shocker, I know!

Looking at chargers and have narrowed it down to this VP2 or the Nitecore D2. I like the broader selection of types and sizes of batteries the D2 will support but, the VP2 seems just slightly better. Which should I get? :thinking:

Thanks..


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 9, 2015)

WOW! Sorry to hear. Maybe send them a PM from here as well? 
Is this XTARDIRECT from the Florida location? Same as the plain XTAR?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 9, 2015)

Matt4370 said:


> So, newbie has questions, shocker, I know!
> 
> Looking at chargers and have narrowed it down to this VP2 or the Nitecore D2. I like the broader selection of types and sizes of batteries the D2 will support but, the VP2 seems just slightly better. Which should I get? :thinking:



The VP2 support more LiIon types and sizes than D2, but the D2 supports NiMH.
In my opinion the VP2 is one of the best LiIon chargers on the market. The D2 is not as good, but more universal for household usage, because it can do NiMH.


----------



## Matt4370 (Apr 9, 2015)

HKJ said:


> The VP2 support more LiIon types and sizes than D2, but the D2 supports NiMH.
> In my opinion the VP2 is one of the best LiIon chargers on the market. The D2 is not as good, but more universal for household usage, because it can do NiMH.



Thanks for the reply HKJ. 

The D2 doing NiMH is what I was referring to. I like the ability to do D and C cells although I may never actually need/use that feature. I already have a charger for AA and AAA NiMH cells so, I am still leaning towards the VP2.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 9, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## Matt4370 (Apr 9, 2015)

RI Chevy said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:



assuming you mean me, Thank you!


----------



## HKJ (Apr 9, 2015)

Matt4370 said:


> The D2 doing NiMH is what I was referring to. I like the ability to do D and C cells although I may never actually need/use that feature. I already have a charger for AA and AAA NiMH cells so, I am still leaning towards the VP2.



Check some of my reviews, especially the VC4 that I plan on publishing tomorrow.
You can find my reviews here with comments or on my website without comments.

You do not have to look at all my curves, just scan the comments, check the table about battery types and sizes and read the conclusion.


----------



## Matt4370 (Apr 9, 2015)

HKJ said:


> Check some of my reviews, especially the VC4 that I plan on publishing tomorrow.
> You can find my reviews here with comments or on my website without comments.
> 
> You do not have to look at all my curves, just scan the comments, check the table about battery types and sizes and read the conclusion.



I have read a few of your reviews. The VP2 in particular. TBH, they are far more technical than my knowledge will allow me to understand but, it is what led me to consider the VP2 as a viable purchase. 

My main use would be getting into 18650 cells for a couple lights I have. One is the go to light that sits on the desk. Even my 4 year old grabs it when she needs a light even though she has her own. Using CR123s is just getting to be too much for a light that gets so much use.


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 9, 2015)

Divedeputy said:


> WARNING re ordering from XTARDIRECT
> 
> As per the ongoing conversation regarding my faulty VP2 charger I have endeavored to contact XtarDirect, so far without success. Having sent three emails and leaving three voice messages you'd think they'd find a way to contact me. Nope. No response whatsoever.
> 
> All I can say is if you are planning on placing an XtarDirect order perhaps you might want to choose a different supplier, such as SB Flashlights. Not knowing if they have some issues with their operation, up to now XtarDirect has not shown any interest in communicating with me, in spite of placing this $450 order.



Strange...my experience with Xtar Direct has been universally positive. There was an issue with a listing, I contacted them about it, I got a response within hours, and it was fixed within a couple days. Other than that I haven't needed to contact them...everything has been smooth, and they ship quite quickly (have placed four of five orders with them). Still, sorry to hear of your troubles. Definitely the kind of thing that can turn you off if that is your only experience with them.


----------



## Divedeputy (Apr 13, 2015)

Matt4370 said:


> Thanks for the reply HKJ.
> 
> The D2 doing NiMH is what I was referring to. I like the ability to do D and C cells although I may never actually need/use that feature. I already have a charger for AA and AAA NiMH cells so, I am still leaning towards the VP2.



The simple answer is you need both IF you want a fast charging 18650 unit. Otherwise the Nitcore D series are very good, they just take longer to charge. OTOH they can charge a variety of cell chemistries, hence having one of each is a very nice setup covering most of your bases.

Once you get into the world of 18650 batteries it is very hard to consider putting your trust in any other cell, imo. Yes, they are that good, especially 3400s.


----------



## Divedeputy (Apr 13, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Strange...my experience with Xtar Direct has been universally positive. There was an issue with a listing, I contacted them about it, I got a response within hours, and it was fixed within a couple days. Other than that I haven't needed to contact them...everything has been smooth, and they ship quite quickly (have placed four of five orders with them). Still, sorry to hear of your troubles. Definitely the kind of thing that can turn you off if that is your only experience with them.



I made several additional attempts to reach them subsequent to this email, following their RMA procedures and still not a peep from them. Alas I had to pull out my big cannon and lob a message to Xtar in China and this was my response: 

My name is CHUCK , sales executive from XTAR. Thank you for your email. I have contacted XTAR direct , and they will get back to you soon.
Sorry for the inconvinient and we will do better in the furture. Any other opinion welcome to ask here.
Have a nice day !

Best regards,
CHUCK 

That was welcome news and I'm looking forward to hearing from XtarDirect and returning this faulty VP2. . . shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## Divedeputy (May 13, 2015)

I finally heard from XTAR Direct and returned the charger for refund, however the disappointment doesn't stop there. Three weeks later I emailed them.....because they don't answer the telephone and the message box is full (it's been this way for months) to find out if they have received the unit. NO RESPONSE. Perfectly tuned with their behavior all along.

So another email goes off to China. What the hell is wrong with Aaron and whoever else works at this company???????????????????????????????????


----------



## XTAR Direct (May 15, 2015)

Divedeputy said:


> I finally heard from XTAR Direct and returned the charger for refund, however the disappointment doesn't stop there. Three weeks later I emailed them.....because they don't answer the telephone and the message box is full (it's been this way for months) to find out if they have received the unit. NO RESPONSE. Perfectly tuned with their behavior all along.
> 
> So another email goes off to China. What the hell is wrong with Aaron and whoever else works at this company???????????????????????????????????



Hi PJ,

We apologize for the delays and experience you have received. It has been really hectic and busy at our offices (the good kind of busy) and unfortunately we fell a bit behind in handling your particular return. We are sorry that your package was not handled right away like it should have. It was in our return bin, just did not have the chance to check it in a more timely manner. We have now processed your refund to your PayPal account, and as promised under our new free customer returns policy, we will reimburse you for the return shipping costs (Canada to US) once we receive clarification of the correct dollar amount on the receipt you sent us (is it in CAD or USD?) Thank you in advance. 

We assure you that this is a very isolated issue, and we typically handle these types of returns in a much more timely manner. We are deeply sorry you went through this and can only hope that you can forgive us and understand that we will continue to work on our international return processing so that this doesn't happen again.

Thank you,
Aaron | XTAR Direct


----------



## neutralwhite (Oct 15, 2015)

If I give the barcode on the box?, can you tell if the unit is a faulty one ?.
i got it off a reputable UK seller eBay.

thanks lots


----------

